# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2010



## Dan (1 Jul 2010 às 08:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2010 às 09:29)

Bom dia julho!

O dia começou com nevoeiro mas lentamente vai-se tornando o céu azul. Vento calmo. Começa a aparecer alguma nebulosidade alta a NO.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC*

A meteorologista de serviço na RTP anunciou a queda de "chuva fraca e descida de temperatura" para amanhã - 09.22h
Mas acabo de ver no sitío do IM e lá aparece apenas isto:
"Continente 

METEOROLOGISTA: PAULA LEITÃO

Actualizado a 1 de Julho de 2010 às 3:57 UTC
Previsão para *6ª Feira*, 2 de Julho de 2010

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste
a sul do Cabo Raso a partir da tarde.
*Aguaceiros dispersos, em especial nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro durante a tarde.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura, em especial da máxima."

_Há aqui algo que não bate certo..._


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2010 às 17:08)

Boa tarde

Céu pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta, e vento fraco a moderado aparentemente de NO.

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 26,5ºC

Tactual: 23,3ºC
Hr: 65%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

Para já ainda não houve alteração da previsão oficial do IM - nada de chuva para cá e apenas aguaceiros para o interior. Ou é assim ou então há descoordenação entre a previsão de uma meteorologista e outra do mesmo organismo...

" Continente

Previsão para *6ª Feira*, 2 de Julho de 2010

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (10 a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral oeste
a sul do Cabo Raso a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros dispersos, em especial nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura, em especial da máxima.

*Actualizado a 1 de Julho de 2010 às 5:23 UTC*"


----------



## Snifa (1 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

o dia foi mais fresco que ontem, já com bastante nebulosidade!

*Dados actuais
*
temp:17.3ºc ( mínima *15.6 ºc* ) ( máxima *22.2 ºc* )

Vento W 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.0 hpa

Humidade: 80%


Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Jul 2010 às 00:43)

Boa noite...

O céu encheu-se de nuvens tão esperadas, agora falta que elas façam a parte que lhes compete...


Dados actuais
Temperatura: 17,4ºC
Humidade relativa: 80%
Vento de NW fraco


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2010 às 02:37)

Enquanto à superfície a atmosfera encontra-se parada, uns metros acima , 
estratos que encobrem a totalidade do céu , têm pressa no "caminhar"...
Um intervalo no Verão, a noroeste . Coisa pouca. O Verão segue dentro de momentos...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2010 às 15:35)

Esta nebulosidade ainda deve render alguma precipitação ao extremo noroeste.
Para já não há qualquer descarga registada.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Falha geral nas previsões de chuva para hoje ou foi só IMPRESSÃO minha?!

Dia com céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas e nada de chuva por cá. E não sei se virá qualquer coisa entretanto...

Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,0ºC

Tactual: 17,5ºC
Hr: 84%
Pressão: 1014 mb*
PRECIPITAÇÃO: ZERO!


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia. Depois de algum nevoeiro, o sol brilha, vento fraco, 21,7º e 79% de HR.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2010 às 13:39)

Bom Dia!

Ontem, por volta das 16h ainda cairam umas pingas, na Afurada! 

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tempo Agradável.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Jul 2010 às 20:38)

Boa noite...

Ontem foi uma tremenda desilusão, às vezes acho estranho como toda a gente se enganou nas previsões...embora já se soubesse que não ia ser nada para durar...
Aqui mantém-se o tempo quente...

*Dados actuais:*
Temperatura:23,2ºC
Humidade relativa:65%
Pressão:1016,1hPa
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

Bons dias, 

a mínima foi tropical mesmo à tangente com *20.0 ºc* 

Neste momento já aquece bem e estão 25.9 ºc 

Vento NNE: 11 Km/h

Humidade: 59 %

Pressão:1018.5 hpa.


Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem na zona da Barragem Vilarinho das Furnas, em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda/Gerês.

A temperatura rondava os *29/30* graus com vento fraco de NE:


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 10:13)

Bom dia

 - LINDAS FOTOS snifa - 
Foram tiradas na zona que eu mais gosto no Gerês...

Hoje o dia apresenta-se com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE (aparente). Já se sente calor e um sol "poderoso"





*Tmín: 17,5ºC

Tactual: 27,0ºC
Hr: 61%
Pressão: 1018 mb*

Venha a *canícula*


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2010 às 10:41)

Snifa disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos tiradas ontem na zona da Barragem Vilarinho das Furnas, em pleno Parque Nacional da Peneda/Gerês.



Que espectáculo de fotos Snifa!


----------



## filipept (4 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

Por aqui às 8 da manhã estavam 21ºC.
Está muito quente o dia, nem se pode andar ao sol.

Snifa, espetaculares as fotos. Também é a zona que mais gosto do Gerês.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 12:14)

Muito obrigado pelos comentários!  Esta zona do Gerês é de facto das mais bonitas e também das mais sossegadas no verão, noutras zonas como a mata albergaria e Portela do Homem é só pessoas a tomarem banho nas lagoas....mas o pior de tudo é que largam lá o lixo todo dos almoços e lanches, não havendo qualquer respeito pela natureza....

Durante o Verão é colocada uma portagem de 1 euro para entrar na mata albergaria, mas não se lembram de colocar recipientes para o lixo nem casas de banho móveis...e já agora fiscalizar e multar quem lança lixo nas matas...


Por aqui a temperatura vai subindo bem e já estão *30.6ºc*...

Vento N: 5 Km/h

Humidade:54 %

Pressão:1018.3 hpa


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

Belas fotos do Gerês Snifa


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

Boa tarde!

Hoje sim está uma verdadeira "tosta" com queijo derretido
Já atingi a máxima aqui na recém estação meteorológica...e agora começa a subir novamente a temperatura...

Dados actuais
Temperatura:29,6ºC
Pressão:1017,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 49%
Vento moderado de NW com rajadas na ordem dos 10km/h


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2010 às 16:50)

Boas Tardes!!! 

Alguns cumulos no horizonte. O Vento começa a "ganhar" alguma forma, mas com um bafo abafado.
Temp. Actual: *27.1ºC*

Boas Fotos, Snifa!
Tive aí nessa zona há precisamente 1 mês atrás


----------



## Costa (4 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Hoje sim está uma verdadeira "tosta"
> 
> Dados actuais
> Temperatura:29,6ºC


----------



## DMartins (4 Jul 2010 às 18:08)

Essa zona é lindíssima Snifa. Vou para lá de longe a longe pescar...

Quanto a "tosta", máxima de *35.8º*

Actual: *34.4º*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 18:25)

Boa tarde.

Um dia bem quente. Sendo ainda uma fase ainda inicial de verão sente-se mais o calor que se faz...

*Tmín: 17,5ºC
Tmáx: 32,5ºC

Tactual: 30,8ºC
Hr: 37%
pressão: 1015 mb (Descida de 3 mb desde as 10h)*


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

Costa disse:


>



Para quem não saiba, há zonas que habitualmente primam por temperaturas mais baixas mas com grande *desconforto térmico*.
Temperaturas da ordem dos 29ºC com elevada humidade são extremamente desagradáveis.

Eu já experimentei temperaturas de 40ºC no Alentejo e Vale do Douro e digo, sem sombra de dúvidas, que suporta-se melhor essas temperaturas do que 34\35ºC aqui na minha zona...

Não é à toa que, com uma máxima de 32ºC aqui no litoral norte, tenhamos o mesmo nível de alerta amarelo do interior alentejano que tem máxima prevista de 40ºC...


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2010 às 18:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para quem não saiba, há zonas que habitualmente primam por temperaturas mais baixas mas com grande *desconforto térmico*.
> Temperaturas da ordem dos 29ºC com elevada humidade são extremamente desagradáveis.
> 
> Eu já experimentei temperaturas de 40ºC no Alentejo e Vale do Douro e digo, sem sombra de dúvidas, que suporta-se melhor essas temperaturas do que 34\35ºC aqui na minha zona...
> ...



Exactamente, Aristocrata.
Não é por uma região estar com uma temperatura inferior a essa que não se sinta desconfortável.
Depende da humidade, sim. Assim como a intensidade do vento.
Sinto mais calor aqui, em Canidelo, com os meus poucos 28-30ºC do que quando estou em Trás-dos-montes, que no verão atingem temperaturas superiores a 35ºC e é menos descorfotável.

--

Sigo com *26.0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

Costa disse:


>



Nós aqui não estamos habituados a tanto


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

Boas, 

sim uma verdadeira tosta hoje, e amanhã promete ser mais ainda! 

Como referiram e bem, sentem-se mais 30/31 graus aqui no Porto do que 35/36 graus em Trás os Montes, onde o calor é mais seco logo suporta-se melhor! 

*Dados actuais *

temp:28.7 ºc ( máxima *31.8ºc* às 13:22h )

Vento NNW: 10 Km/h

Humidade: 51 %

Pressão: 1016.1 hpa


----------



## DMartins (4 Jul 2010 às 20:08)

20h -» *33.2º* 

Adivinha-se uma noite "tórrida"


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 20:17)

Actualização:

*Tactual: 29,0ºC
Hr: 43%*

Para amanhã o nível de alerta passa a *LARANJA* no distrito de Braga.
Penso que a zona interior do distrito do Porto também terá temperaturas da ordem dos 36\38ºC no Vale do rio Sousa (no Vale do Tâmega talvez mais...).


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2010 às 20:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Actualização:
> 
> *Tactual: 29,0ºC
> Hr: 43%*
> ...



alguem me explica porque a região de braga é sempre das mais quentes do pais?
se repararem so não é mais quente que évora e beja sempre


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 22:28)

Boas, 

a temperatura está estagnada há mais de uma hora ,anda pelos 26.5ºc / *26.7 ºc* que é a temperatura actual!

Vento NNE: 3 Km/h

Pressão:1016.8 hpa

Humidade:51 %

Noite quente, em perspectiva uma mínima tropical na próxima madrugada!


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> a temperatura está estagnada há mais de uma hora ,anda pelos 26.5ºc / *26.7 ºc* que é a temperatura actual!
> 
> ...




Estranho..A apenas meia dúzia de quilómetros as diferenças ainda grandes...

Dados actuais
Temperatura: 25,1ºC
Pressão: 1017.3hPa
Humidade: 66%


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2010 às 22:44)

Do outro lado do Rio às condições são as seguintes:

Névoa e *22.7ºC*


----------



## DMartins (4 Jul 2010 às 22:45)

Seguimos com uns impressionantes *29.4º*
São quase 23h, há quem queira dormir...


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

DMartins disse:


> Seguimos com uns impressionantes *29.4º*
> São quase 23h, há quem queira dormir...



tens razão
por aqui tambem está essa temperatura
hoje so adormeço na hora mais fresca ou seja 4 da manha
e levanto-me as 9


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estranho..A apenas meia dúzia de quilómetros as diferenças ainda grandes...
> 
> Dados actuais
> Temperatura: 25,1ºC
> ...



Diferenças normais , Sra da Hora  está mais perto do mar, e mais afastada da massa urbana do Grande Porto, por exemplo aqui o ISEP localizado a cerca de 1 Km  de minha casa  e na mesma linha de distância em relação à costa vai a esta hora ainda com 27.4ºc:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

O Aeroporto por exemplo segundo o underground vai com 22 graus.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html

Quando se mede a temperatura essa medição reflecte apenas o local e uma área próxima do local .

Por exemplo, ontem no Gerês medi 29.9ºc junto à barragem de Vilarinho das Furnas, mas mais acima a apenas 3/4 quilómetros de distância em Brufe já medi 26.0 graus.


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

A temperatura faz sentido na minha opinião, a diferença entre a minha e a tua estação...mas já reparaste em relação à humidade relativa?
Seguindo a lógica do teu raciocínio no ISEP deveria apresentar um valor mais baixo...


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2010 às 23:30)

Max: 33,4ºC

Passei o dia todo em Areia, Vila do Conde, pertissimo da praia. Saí de lá há pouco com 22ºC, e cheguei agora ao Porto com 28ºC lol.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> alguem me explica porque a região de braga é sempre das mais quentes do pais?
> se repararem so não é mais quente que évora e beja sempre



A cidade de Braga encontra-se numa zona de vale "encaixado", ou seja, está um pouco protegida de ventos de NO que costumam arrefecer a temperatura. Por outro lado quando o vento é de NE\E no verão propicia o aquecimento.
Não sei se o facto da estação se encontrar em meio urbano\urbanizado é importante aqui.

Ponte de Lima também sofre efeito parecido ao de Braga pelo facto de se encontrar em pleno vale do rio Lima, o que favorece a existência de temperaturas mais elevadas que outras localidades minhotas.

Localidades como Monção e Melgaço em pleno vale do rio Minho, Vizela no vale do rio homónimo, Paredes no vale do rio Sousa e, nomeadamente, Amarante no vale do rio Tâmega, primam por apresentar valores da temperatura muito elevados nesta altura do ano. Tudo localidades inseridas ainda no litoral norte e cujas temperaturas rivalizam com muitas das zonas mais quentes do país.
No meu caso, Paços de Ferreira, por se encontrar num planalto, sendo menos protegido, sofre o efeito não só da altitude (entre 250 mts e 500 mts - zona habitada) como da exposição aos ventos que arrefecem o ambiente.

Chamo a atenção para cidade de Amarante: localiza-se num estreito vale do Tâmega, protegido por zonas montanhosas em praticamente todos os quadrantes. Aí verificam-se constantemente temperaturas elevadas nesta época, bem mais que no Vale do rio Sousa e muito acima das regiões mais litorais do grande Porto. É pena não haver uma estação oficial\amadora com dados desta cidade...

Sigo com:

*Temp: 25,0ºC
Hr: 62%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2010 às 23:55)

Segue a noite quente,  temperatura com poucas oscilações.

*Neste momento:

*
temp:26.5 ºc 

Vento NE: 5 Km/h

Humidade: 55%

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> A cidade de Braga encontra-se numa zona de vale "encaixado", ou seja, está um pouco protegida de ventos de NO que costumam arrefecer a temperatura. Por outro lado quando o vento é de NE\E no verão propicia o aquecimento.
> Não sei se o facto da estação se encontrar em meio urbano\urbanizado é importante aqui.
> 
> Ponte de Lima também sofre efeito parecido ao de Braga pelo facto de se encontrar em pleno vale do rio Lima, o que favorece a existência de temperaturas mais elevadas que outras localidades minhotas.
> ...




Concordo com a totalidade da explicação...vejamos que a norte do Distrito de Braga situa-se a Serra do Gerês, que protege esta região dos ventos que de norte. No sentido que no norte do país a direcção do vento predominante é NW, é importante referir que a oeste de Braga há também a existência da Serra Amarela e da Serra da Cabreira que de a resguardar da influencia negativa que este poderia ter na temperatura...
Assim se explica o clima quente no verão, e bastante frio no inverno...Além de tudo isto, é comum durante o Verão os ventos que sopram fracos de este ajudarem a que correntes de ar quente se desloquem e permaneçam nessa zona...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 00:53)

Despeço-me por agora com 22.8ºC

Até mais logo!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Jul 2010 às 02:39)

...eu gosto é de  neve , aguaceiro vigoroso com vento forte e saraiva,,
relâmpagos e trovões , granizo e  furacões ,  até de perigosos  tornados .
Ah...Mas nestas noites tropicais ( ainda 22º a esta hora e sem ponta de brisa  ) 
que por aqui são momentos escasseados , 
nesta noite de Verão e nas que se seguirão ,o "mundo pula e avança.." .
Que bela noite  , "nas mãos de todos nós"...
( bem sei que noutros lugares , "noutros tópicos" há quem já implore por tempos mais frescos, mesmo à noite).


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2010 às 07:09)

Bom dia

Lá se foi a hipótese de ter uma _VERDADEIRA_ noite tropical...

*Tmín: 18,5ºC

Tactual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 81%
Pressão: 1018 mb*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

Como era de prever a noite foi tropical com mínima de *22.7 ºc* 

Neste momento já aquece bem! 

Actual:

temp:26.4 ºc

Vento ENE: 13Km/h

Humidade 56%

Pressão:1017.5 hpa

Hoje temos um Leste mais definido que ontem, vamos ver até onde vai a temperatura.


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2010 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Manhã muito quente, já com 27,8º, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 09:05)

E já estão *27.9 º* neste momento, está um calor que não se pode na rua, muito abafado!

Onde vamos parar hoje? 

Vento E 6 Km/h


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 09:39)

Segundo o underground 30 graus no aeroporto neste momento:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html

por aqui continua a escalada com *29.1 ºc*...

no ISEP 30.4 ºc :http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

felizmente a brisa marítima quando chegar vai moderar/travar esta subida, se isso não acontecer não sei onde vamos parar...

vento ENE:8Km/h


----------



## PauloSR (5 Jul 2010 às 10:39)

Bom dia! Com a continuação da avaria na estação, tenho que me socorrer do termometro do meu carro, e pelas 10h, marcava 31ºC


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2010 às 11:14)

Bom dia pessoal.

Min: 25,6ºC 

actual: 33,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

Bom Dia - Boa Tarde ! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Está abafado.
Temperatura Actual: *30.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 13:06)

Boas tardes...

mas que caloraça está...este é já o dia mais quente do ano com máxima de *34.0 ºc* ( máxima do ano anterior: 32.2º c em 2/6 )

*Neste momento*

temp:33.7 ºc 

Vento NNW : 3 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade:40 %


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2010 às 14:32)

Dia extremamente abafado...a humidade a atingir valores muitos baixos, acompanhando a subida da temperatura a valores muitos elevados para o litoral norte...

*Dados actuais:*
Temperatura:32,9ºC
Humidade relativa:41%
Pressão:1018,2hPa
Vento predominantemente de NW com rajadas de NE


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 14:46)

Por canidelo, céu limpo e vento fraco mas quente.

Temp. Actual: *31.0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2010 às 15:39)

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura:33,3ºC
Humidade relativa:39%
Pressão:1017,9hPa
Vento de NW a 10km/h

Até onde vai a temperatura hoje?


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 15:50)

De um momento para o outro, a temperatura deu um salto enorme e não pára de subir.
De momento, já registo *33.3ºC* (Máxima mais alta que registei em 2009)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde por gondomar ceu limpo tempo abafado!
*35,5ºc*

sem duvida maxima do ano atingida!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

Vislumbro ao longe um incêndio lá para os lados de Vila do Conde/Póvoa de Varzim...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 17:15)

Registei a máxima mais alta de 2010 com *33.9ºC*

De momento, o céu está limpo e corre um ligeira brisa de NO.
Temperatura Actual: *32.5ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

Boa tarde! atingidos *36 graus*
e tb o primeiro incendio deste verao pelo menos por aqui na zona!
incendio na zona industrial de ermesinde.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

Max: 37,6ºC

Ainda tou à espera dum dia inteiro de lestada...


----------



## DMartins (5 Jul 2010 às 17:39)

Boas.
Máxima de *38.2º*

Actual: *37.4º*


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

Incêndio felizmente já extinto há quase meia-hora...

A temperatura começa agora a descer aos poucos, acompanhando a subida da humidade e a descida da pressão...

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 31,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 43%
Pressão: 1017,1hPa
Vento: NW fraco 12km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

Boa tarde.

Dia de calor mas de opostos...
Por cá o calor é rei mas junto à costa manda a nortada e a frescura oceânica.

*Tmín: 18,5ºC
Tmáx: 34,5ºC

Tactual: 34,0ºC
Hr: 32%
Pressão: 1016 mb*

Hoje pelas 9h, encontrava-me na zona da Ponte de Leça da Palmeira (A28), mais propriamente junto ao Porto de Leixões e tinha 31ºC no mostrador do meu carro. Segui para a praia de Leça da Palmeira a cerca de 1 km e o termómetro desceu até uns singelos 20ºC (ainda desceu até aos 19ºC...). Uma descida de 11ºC no espaço de 1 km!

O vento fazia-se sentir moderado de NO - uma sensação térmica apreciável.
Pelas 13.30h (+/-) ainda se faziam sentir 22ºC na zona de Leça...fresquinho!

*Soube bem fugir ao calor que se sente...*


----------



## DMartins (5 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

*34.7º* neste momento.
Que brasa...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 20:20)

Às 20h ainda registava 30.5ºC

A temperatura vai descendo devagarinho e estão *29.9ºC*


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2010 às 21:51)

aqui em Ponte de Lima marquei 37 graus de maxima
que brasa


----------



## DMartins (5 Jul 2010 às 22:00)

1337 disse:


> aqui em Ponte de Lima marquei 37 graus de maxima
> que brasa



Espero que Sábado esteja mais fresquinho para a minha jornada de pesca aí em Santa Comba 

Ponto da situação:
22h -» *31.7º*


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

DMartins disse:


> Espero que Sábado esteja mais fresquinho para a minha jornada de pesca aí em Santa Comba
> 
> Ponto da situação:
> 22h -» *31.7º*



penso que estará mais fresquinho
apanhas muitas trutas?


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

31.4ºC neste momento. Sufocante.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

Skizzo disse:


> 31.4ºC neste momento. Sufocante.



Sim, completamente sufocante por aqui também... vim da rua e é um calor abafadíssimo com o carro a marcar ainda 30.0 ou 30.5 graus em certas zonas da cidade.

*Neste momento *

temp:29.6 ºc ( máxima do ano *34.1ºc* às 17:02h)

Vento nulo

Pressão:1016.5 hpa

Humidade:45 %


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

lol se por aí já ficam sufocados então imaginem aqui para os lados de Santarém, Setúbal etc que ultrapassa os 40ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2010 às 22:24)

Depois de uma tarde escaldante, eis que chega a noite para refrescar o ambiente.

Temp. Actual: *25.3ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Act: 30,7ºC


----------



## DMartins (5 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> penso que estará mais fresquinho
> apanhas muitas trutas?



Quando têm fome... 
Mas aí é mais pelo convívio, pela tranquilidade de um dia bem passado e pela limpeza que esse rio vai tendo, embora este ano pela muita água que teve devido às intensas chuvas esteja pior que o ano passado, mas muito bom mesmo assim..
Não é muito pelas capturas, pois essas se não forem mesmo muito boas são para devolver ao rio.
Até enguias por vezes saem.

Linda terra essa de boa gente e de boa comida! Parabéns

-» *23:50h*
-» *28.3º*


----------



## manchester (5 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

Boas noites,

Dia quentinho aqui por Ermesinde.

Máxima chegou aos 37,4ºC
Mínima foi de 24,0ºC


Temperatura actual: 29,7ºC ainda


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2010 às 23:53)

Ainda *28.4 ºc* a esta hora... é verdadeiramente notável!

Vento já de NE 4 Km/h

Humidade:42%

Pressão 1016.7 hpa


----------



## Sanctos (6 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje pelas 9h, encontrava-me na zona da Ponte de Leça da Palmeira (A28), mais propriamente junto ao Porto de Leixões e tinha 31ºC no mostrador do meu carro. Segui para a praia de Leça da Palmeira a cerca de 1 km e o termómetro desceu até uns singelos 20ºC (ainda desceu até aos 19ºC...). Uma descida de 11ºC no espaço de 1 km!


Saí de Leça da Palmeira pelas 12.30h e o carro marcava *21º*. Poucos minutos depois ao chegar à Maia já marcava *31º*. Nessa altura o termómetro de casa marcava cerca de *32º*. Durante a tarde atingiu o máximo de 2010, *35.4º*  

Sigo neste momento com *28.7º*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 00:19)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda *28.4 ºc* a esta hora... é verdadeiramente notável!
> 
> Vento já de NE 4 Km/h
> 
> ...



Está bom para uma noite à beira rio-mar, na Foz


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 01:01)

Por Canidelo, a temperatura é de *23.7ºC*
Não sopra uma única brisa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jul 2010 às 02:03)

boa noite neste momento 27 graus ceu limpo.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 02:17)

Por agora me despeço.
Céu limpo e sem uma réstia de brisa.
Temp. Actual: *24.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2010 às 07:53)

Bons dias, 

mínima mais alta do ano até ao momento com *24.8 ºc* !

*Neste momento*

temp:27.3 ºc

Vento ENE 13Km/h

Pressão: 1016.6 hpa

Humidade: 39 %


Em vista um dia muito quente semelhante ao de ontem, ou até mais quente...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2010 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Manhã de calor, por Rio Tinto com 27,4º, ligeira brisa de leste.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2010 às 09:00)

Por aqui, em 90 minutos subida abrupta da temperatura.
Às 7,30 h  estavam  20,1º  e agora já 30,0º.
Não será alheio a esta subida o factor vento  que era inexistente na altura e agora sopra de Leste, pois então...
O IM aponta aqui para a região para uma máxima de 32º.
Oh...oh...A aposta será em quantos graus pecará por defeito esta previsão...
Veremos...


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia!

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *21.8ºC*.

Céu limpo. Tempo abafado.
Temp. Actual: *29.3ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (6 Jul 2010 às 10:28)

Sem dúvida. Acredito que a previsão do IM ficará bem abaixo da realidade um pouco como ontem, pois daqui a nada já os 32º estarão batidos! 

Por enquanto, entramos nos 30º


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2010 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Hoje tive a minha *1ª noite tropical* desde que faço registos (Janeiro2009).
Noite quente - imagino em certas zonas com 20 e poucos graus...

*Tmín: 20,0ºC*

Ontem na viagem de carro (termómetro do automóvel...)que fiz pelas 15h, de Leça da palmeira até Paredes, apanhei as seguintes temperaturas:

Perafita: *31,5ºC*
Maia: *36,0ºC*
Alfena\Ermesinde: *38,5ºC*
Nó A41\A42 (Sobrado): *39,0ºC*
Seroa (Paços de Ferreira): *37,0ºC*
Frazão (Paços de Ferreira): *38,0ºC*
Paredes: *39,0ºC*

Só para demonstrar como a temperatura ia subindo conforme ia para o interior. Só destoou um pouco aqui no Burgo de Paços de Ferreira (como é normal).
Acredito que na zona de Amarante estejam pelo menos 40ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 12:20)

Min: 26,4ºC

Actual: 35,0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2010 às 12:23)

No metar de P.Rubras às 11 UTC ( 12 horas) já 35º.

2010/07/06 11:00
LPPR 061100Z 00000KT CAVOK 35/15 Q1017

Ou seja , já mais 3º que a previsão para a máxima .Mas o vento que era de leste já parou.
Estaremos perto da máxima? 
Aqui agora , dos sítios mais quentes de Portugal.
Eternas surpresas da meteorologia , ou especificidades locais?
Talvez ambas...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 12:41)

Já deve ser a máxima por aí.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui, em 90 minutos subida abrupta da temperatura.
> Às 7,30 h  estavam  20,1º  e agora já 30,0º.
> Não será alheio a esta subida o factor vento  que era inexistente na altura e agora sopra de Leste, pois então...
> O IM aponta aqui para a região para uma máxima de 32º.
> ...






nimboestrato disse:


> No metar de P.Rubras às 11 UTC ( 12 horas) já 35º.
> 
> 2010/07/06 11:00
> LPPR 061100Z 00000KT CAVOK 35/15 Q1017
> ...



Apesar do IM falhar na sua previsão, o modelo deles até previu bem esse aumento da temperatura no Porto.

Se não vejamos:







Segundo o modelo deles, o ALADIN, às 9h já a linha dos 30ºC envolvia o Porto.
Às 12h o modelo previa no Porto entre 34 e 36ºC.
Às 15h já estarão mais frescos. Na ordem dos 28-30ºC.

No entanto a máxima prevista na previsão descritiva foi de 32ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2010 às 13:30)

Boa, boa  , André.
...E pronto: quanto a máximas , por aqui estamos conversados (35.8º).
Rotação do vento agora a soprar já de NW e a descida dos valores da temperatura consequente ( agora já 34,1º)...
Mas convenhamos que para P.Rubras foi ( é) uma máxima de respeito...


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

Boas Tardes!!

Encontro-me na biblioteca da minha escola a estudar para os exames, enfim... 
Está muito calor, xiça.
Tou todo molhado, parece que tomei banho todo vestuido 

Há pouco, o termómetro da farmácia, que costuma ser um bocado fiável (pelo menos este, visto que nunca leva com o sol), marcava 33ºC 

Até já!
'Tou mortinho para saber a máxima lá para minha casa, que fica mais baixa e menos exposta que este sítio.


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2010 às 15:48)

Por Rio Tinto ainda 35,6º, na hora de almoço junto ao mar 28,4º, efeitos de uma tímida brisa marítima.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

Boas.
Máxima até ao momento de *37.1º*
Actual *36.2*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

Chegadinho a casa.
Máxima de *35.4ºC*

De momento, estou com *32.0ºC*
Vento fraco e céu limpo. Mas no horinzonte está uma nuvem escura de um possível incêndio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

Boa tarde cheguei agora de leça por la 21 graus por aqui 35,7 graus 

como e possivel no espaço de 1000 metros a temperatura subir 10 graus visto que em leça registava 21 e no porto de leixoes junto ao norteshoping registava 31 graus?!?!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2010 às 17:56)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui mais um dia quente com céu limpo, o vento Leste que soprou toda a manhã por vezes moderado foi regulando uma subida maior da temperatura, quando acalmou e a temperatura subia eis que roda para Oeste/ NW  e a temperatura não subiu mais..ficando a máxima nos *33.7ºc* ( 13:24h)

*Neste momento*

temp:32.7ºc

Vento: NNW:7 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.3 hpa

Humidade:37%


----------



## vegastar (6 Jul 2010 às 18:39)

Boa tarde,

Registei hoje a máxima do ano e também máxima absoluta da minha estação: 

37,4ºC

A temperatura por aqui subiu constantemente até atingir a máxima, pelas 14:00. Depois, o vento rodou repentinamente para Oeste e a temperatura deu um trambolhão de 5ºC, para uns ainda respeitosos 32ºC.

Agora, pelas 18:38 sigo a ainda com 32,5ºC.

A mínima foi tropical, de 21,6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2010 às 21:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa tarde cheguei agora de leça por la 21 graus por aqui 35,7 graus
> 
> como e possivel no espaço de 1000 metros a temperatura subir 10 graus visto que em leça registava 21 e no porto de leixoes junto ao norteshoping registava 31 graus?!?!



Tanto é possível como ainda ontem eu experimentei o mesmo (vê os posts de ontem dia 5).
Aqui há uns anos Vinha eu da Maia para Leça da Palmeira. Na zona da Maia estavam precisamente 34ºC. Quando cheguei à estrada marginal da praia de Leça estavam...16ºC! 
(ressalvo sempre o tipo de sensor - automóvel - e sempre em movimento)
Outro dado...Também há uns anos atrás saí de paredes para Amarante. Em Paredes o sensor acusava 24,5ºC. Em Amarante o sensor chegou aos 38,5ºC.
São diferenças por vezes negligenciadas mas perfeitamente possíveis no nosso território.


----------



## manchester (6 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

Aqui por Ermesinde os valores foram os seguintes:

Máxima: 37,6ºC
Mínima:  25,5ºC


Actualmente: ainda uns escaldantes 30,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2010 às 22:13)

Boas , 

mais uma noite sufocante, ainda *29.2ºc* a esta hora,tudo muito parado e abafado, nem uma leve aragem corre...

Humidade: 43 %

Pressão: 1013.9 hpa


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 22:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas ,
> 
> mais uma noite sufocante, ainda *29.2ºc* a esta hora,tudo muito parado e abafado, nem uma leve aragem corre...



Bem quente, ai pelo Marquês! 

Pela Margem Sul do Rio Douro, está muito mais fresco.
Temp. Actual: *24.1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

Pessoal avisto grande incêndio para a zona da Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira, inclusivé avista-se o clarão do fogo em baixo...

alguém dessa zona pode confirmar o que se passa?

Foto de há momentos ( 5 minutos atrás) tirada de minha casa para Oeste com muito zoom:


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Snifa disse:


> Pessoal avisto grande incêndio para a zona da Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira, inclusivé avista-se o clarão do fogo em baixo...
> 
> alguém dessa zona pode confirmar o que se passa?
> 
> Foto de há momentos ( 5 minutos atrás) tirada de minha casa para Oeste com muito zoom:



Avisto daqui de casa essa mesma imagem....


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

Discreta diferença na temperatura para ontem...
Pela 1ª vez uma noite tropical. De resto tudo igual.

*Tmín: 20,0ºC
Tmáx: 34,0ºC

Tactual: 24,5ºC
Hr: 54%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

Os incêndios - essa praga! - estão a começar a dar um ar da sua (des)graça.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2010 às 23:31)

Max: 36,3ºC
actual: 30,2ºC. Posso dizer que à mesma hora estavam 20ºC na marginal.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Por Canidelo, estão *23.2ºC*



Snifa disse:


> alguém dessa zona pode confirmar o que se passa?



Como está a situação Snifa?


----------



## MarioCabral (6 Jul 2010 às 23:37)

João Soares disse:


> Por Canidelo, estão *23.2ºC*
> 
> 
> 
> Como está a situação Snifa?




Reduziu muito a intensidade...agora apenas se vê uma nuvem de fumo muito menor e mais baixa...


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

Sim reduziu muito, já não avisto fumo sequer...o incêndio pela orientação deve ter sido ali nas matas junto à praia do Cabo do Mundo ou talvez um pouco mais a norte na zona de Lavra...

*Dados actuais
*
temp: ainda 27.7 ºc

Vento ESE: 4Km/h

Humidade:45 %

Pressão : 1013.7 hpa


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 00:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Reduziu muito a intensidade...agora apenas se vê uma nuvem de fumo muito menor e mais baixa...





Snifa disse:


> Sim reduziu muito, já não avisto fumo sequer...o incêndio pela orientação deve ter sido ali nas matas junto à praia do Cabo do Mundo ou talvez um pouco mais a norte na zona de Lavra...



Obrigado pelas respostas 

Actualmente, 22.9ºC

Hoje de tarde, houve um incêndio na Serra de Canelas, Gaia.

---

Extremos do dia 06.Junho.2010:

Temp. Máxima: *35.4ºC* [Temp. Máxima mais alta]
Temp. Mínima: *21.8ºC* [Temp. Mínima mais alta]


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

Tive a perder algum tempo utilizando a bússola e o google earth para descobrir a orientação exacta do incêndio e ao contrario do dito inicialmente poderá não ter sido na refinaria...mas sim numas matas pertencentes a Perafita ou Santa Cruz do Bispo...mas será no limite com a Petrogal...

Espero que alguém de perto possa dar uma ajuda...


*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 25,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 60%
Pressão: 1014,8hPa
Vento nulo


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2010 às 02:04)

Descoberto o local do incêndio, sempre não foi na Petrogal...mas sim em Perafita segundo planos pela orientação que fiz...

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/bombeiros-incendio-chamas-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1175800-4071.html


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 07:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010*

*Protecção Civil - Medidas de autoprotecção - Trovoadas*





*Use sempre a regra dos 30 segundos para determinar o grau de ameaça dos relâmpagos. Esta regra é simples e consiste em contar os segundos entre a visão do relâmpago e a audição do seu som (trovão). Caso este valor seja menor que 30 segundos procure abrigo imediatamente e siga os passos abaixo indicados: isto significa que a trovoada encontra-se perto o suficiente para atingir o local onde se encontra.

Durante a trovoada:

- Mantenha-se em casa e afastado das janelas – feche as cortinas e persianas para evitar o arremesso de estilhaços;
- Desligue a televisão, computador e outros aparelhos eléctricos – pode, no entanto, manter a luz ligada uma vez que isso não aumenta a probabilidade da sua casa ser atingida por um relâmpago;
- Evite tomar banho ou deixar água a correr para qualquer outro propósito;
- Se se encontra na rua longe de edifícios, desloque-se para dentro de um carro, não descapotável, e evite o contacto com o metal;
- Evite o uso de telefones, a não ser em caso de emergência;
- Nunca se abrigue debaixo de objectos vulneráveis tal como uma árvore alta, numa área isolada;
- Não permaneça no topo de uma colina, em campo aberto, ou na praia;
- Afaste-se da água: não pesque e não ande em barcos pequenos;
- Afaste-se dos objectos de metal e retire qualquer peça de metal que traga consigo - os metais são grandes condutores de electricidade;
- Afaste-se de tractores ou de outro equipamento metálico tais como motas ou bicicletas;
- Afaste-se de redes e tubos metálicos, de linhas ferroviárias ou de qualquer outro curso metálico que possa conduzir a descarga eléctrica desde uma distância considerável;
- Evite abrigar-se em cabanas isoladas ou em qualquer outra pequena estrutura em campo aberto;
- Se se encontra numa área florestal procure abrigo numa zona de baixa altitude debaixo de um conjunto denso de arbustos;
- Se se encontra em campo aberto, procure abrigo numa área de baixa altitude tal como uma ravina ou um vale - nunca se deite sobre campo aberto;

Nunca permaneça debaixo de uma árvore alta e isolada. A maior parte das vítimas das trovoadas são atingidas quando procuram abrigo debaixo de uma árvore. Verifique que não se encontra à maior altitude na área envolvente. Desça até ao ponto mais baixo possível e afaste-se de objectos altos e vulneráveis. Se o raio atinge qualquer um desses objectos pode apanhar o choque da descarga eléctrica através do solo.

Primeiros Socorros:

- Se uma pessoa é atingida por um relâmpago não significa que transporte qualquer carga eléctrica e, como tal, pode ser tocada. Terá sofrido um violento choque eléctrico e apresentará algumas queimaduras;
- Muitas vítimas aparentemente “mortas” por relâmpagos podem ser reanimadas se a acção de socorro for rápida. Quando um grupo é atingido devem-se socorrer primeiro aqueles que aparentemente perderam a vida; os indivíduos inconscientes, mas a respirar, provavelmente sobreviverão;
- A acção de socorro àqueles que não respiram deve ser feita até 4-6 minutos após o choque de modo a prevenir danos irreversíveis no cérebro. Deve ser administrada respiração boca-a-boca uma vez em cada 5 segundos nos adultos e em cada 3 segundos nas crianças:
- Se a vítima não respira e não tem pulso deve ser-lhe administrada a Reanimação Cárdio-Pulmonar (RCP). Esta manobra resulta de uma combinação entre a respiração boca-a-boca e compressões cardíacas externas e deve ser feita, se possível, por pessoas qualificadas para o efeito;
- Verifique se a vítima tem queimaduras nas suas extremidades e à volta de zonas em contacto com metal.*

Fonte: Município da Marinha Grande


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2010 às 07:52)

Bons dias!

dia mais fresco ( finalmente) a mínima ainda tropical de *21.6ºc*

*Neste momento *

temp: 22.4 ºc 

Vento S: 16 Km/h

Humidade: 65%

Pressão: 1013.0 hpa

Pelo satélite vem muita nebulosidade de sul... uma espécie de frente a subir o País......neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas..


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2010 às 08:50)

Bom dia. O sol está meio escondido por entre uma bruma, o que faz com que no Aviz registe 22,6º. 

  Por Rio Tinto, já sigo com 26,8º.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

Bom Dia!

Registei de mínima 20.1ºC

Por agora, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2010 às 10:18)

Boas, 

o tempo está a ficar algo abafado , *26.9ºc* neste momento, céu com algumas nuvens altas...

Vento fraco de S.

Vamos lá ver se com o avançar da tarde e com o aquecimento aquelas nuvens a virem de Sul ou SE dão origem a células mais desenvolvidas com  aguaceiros e trovoadas, penso que aqui a região Norte está numa posição favorável para tal...devido ao fluxo de S/SE que se nota no satélite, associado à circulação da depressão em altura que está mais a SW...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 12:23)

Boa tarde tempo abafado 32.8 graus neste momento algumas nuvens.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde!

Antes de tudo, um aparte para o facto de esta ser a minha mensagem número 100 

Com a continuidade da falha na estação meteorologica, a unica maneira que tenho para informar a temperatura é mesmo o termómetro do carro. Neste momento, 35ºC.

Vamos ver como corre a tarde, no que toca à lotaria da trovoada.

Continuação a todos!


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2010 às 14:12)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui a temperatura anda aos saltos, ora sobe ora desce....Já tive *30.8ºc *( máxima até ao momento) e já desceu para 25.8ºc ( pelas 12:20 h ) tudo isto por causa das mudanças constantes de direcção no vento, ora de W/SW ora de SE/E...

Neste momento volta a ficar abafado pois o vento ( aragem ) está de ESE.

*Actual *

temp:30.6 ºc

Vento ESE:2 Km/h

Humidade 46% 

Pressão:1013.1 hpa 

Vamos lá ver se se desenvolve alguma coisa nas próximas horas  talvez a madrugada de amanhã também seja propícia a  tal...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

Boa tarde realmente houve uma descida das temperaturas de manha por volta das 11 horas na zona de campo valongo temperatura era de 34 ºc chegado a casa tinha 33 graus no espaço de 30 min desceu para os 29ºc devido a essa mudança de vento ou ate mesmo por o ceu estar encoberto...
neste momento vai subindo novamente com 32.5 graus.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 15:11)

Boas tardes !!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
está muito abafado


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2010 às 15:16)

Min: 24,8ºC

actualmente: 33,2ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 15:24)

34 graus tempo doentio!


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

Boa Tarde...

Por aqui o céu está coberto por nuvens altas, o que há partida para quem olha parece limpo! A temperatura tem oscilado também, agora a tendência é para baixar...

*Dados actuais*
Temperatura: 30,1ºC
Humidade relativa: 49%
Pressão: 1012,5hPa
Vento de NW a 5km/h


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

Ao contrário do que previa a temperatura subiu mais um pouco, agora com 30,5ºC, contudo a pressão continua em queda e o próprio céu reflecte esse mesmo facto...
Talvez não seja suficiente para chover, mas segundo as previsões há alguma probabilidade que isso aconteça...


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

Estação Meteorologica da Póvoa de Lanhoso volta a reportar valores 

Neste momento, 35.4°C, sensação térmica de 37.3°C, humidade 30%, e bastante nebolusidade alta

Maxima do dia: 41.3°C ás 17h14
Mínima do dia: ----- (a estação apenas começou a reportar valores às 14h21)


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

Boas Tardes!

Por volta das 17h00, começou a cair umas pingas por aqui, bem grossas por sinal. Mas não passou de meras pingas que nem deram para molhar o chão, só sarapintar 

A Máxima foi a mais baixa dos úlitmos dias, mesmo assim, acima dos 30ºC, tendo registado *30.8ºC*.

Por agora, o céu praticamente limpo e temperatura nos *28.4ºC*


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2010 às 19:24)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Por volta das 17h00, começou a cair umas pingas por aqui, bem grossas por sinal. Mas não passou de meras pingas que nem deram para molhar o chão, só sarapintar
> 
> ...



Cuidado com o sarapintar. O meu carro era branco e com a chuva de ontem ficou castanho às bolas brancas.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

Agreste disse:


> Cuidado com o sarapintar. O meu carro era branco e com a chuva de ontem ficou castanho às bolas brancas.



Sem ofensa, mas isto não é o Algarve. Ainda na Sexta-feira, também cairam umas pingas. E, aqui não anda tanto pó no ar, como aí ou no interior.


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jul 2010 às 20:11)

Nebulosidade inexistente neste momento. Temperatura de *32.4°C*, sensação de 35.0°C


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2010 às 20:19)

Max: 35,8ºC

actual: 30,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2010 às 22:51)

Boas noites, 

sim por volta das 17:00 h caíram umas pingas, algumas grossas, mas de muito curta duração e intensidade, apenas acumularam algumas gotas nos vidros dos carros...

*Dados actuais *

Temp: 24.9 ºc ( máxima *31.8ºc* às 15:56h)

Vento nulo ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 1 Km/h de NW)

Humidade: 58%

Pressão: 1012.4 hpa


----------



## manchester (7 Jul 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Ermesinde registei:

Máxima: 36,6ºC

Mínima : 24,7ºC


Actualmente: 27,4ºC e 49% humidade


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 23:32)

No mar a coisa está animada e vai em direcção a NE.


----------



## 1337 (7 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

Lousano disse:


> No mar a coisa está animada e vai em direcção a NE.



ai se aquela celula tal como esta atingisse o minho
seria possivel?


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Possível é.

Mas prognósticos só no fim do jogo.


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 23:37)

Cheguei agora de uma volta pela praia. Estava-se tão bem, tirando que um bocado fresco. Os carros estão todos molhados, orvalho. Apostava para uns 17ºC.

1 km, mais acima, eis que estão 21.5ºC e não corre uma única brisa. 
Aqui a sauna. A Praia a arca frigorifica


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Lousano disse:


> No mar a coisa está animada ...



Pois está. Que peninha, que desperdício, que malvadez.
Custava alguma coisa à " conjugação dos factores" , fazê-lo uns Kms mais para Leste? Custava?
Fico chateado. 
A não ser que  ainda aí possa eventualmente vir qualquer coisita...
( mas as oportunidades perdidas já foram tantas...)


----------



## Stinger (8 Jul 2010 às 00:17)

Realmente teve uma formaçao muito rapida e está animada , mas acham que virá até cá ?

Hoje de tarde grande dia de praia , depois num espaço de 2 min caiu umas gotas para estranho de milhares de banhistas de matosinhos , mas la passou rapidissimo 

abcs


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2010 às 00:22)

Boa noite.

Como sempre (que posso) passo a reportar o tempo sentido hoje...calor!
Muito calor, humidade elevada, tempo abafado.
A temperatura máxima de hoje foi a mais alta do ano juntamente com a do dia 6.
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas pela manhã e depois boas abertas. A névoa foi constante.

*Tmín: 19,0ºC
Tmáx: 34,5ºC

Tactual: 24,0ºC
Hr: 58%
Pressão: 1012 mb
Vento calmo
Céu limpo.*


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 01:58)

A animação lá continua, mas no mar, claro está...


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2010 às 02:35)

AnDré disse:


> A animação lá continua, mas no mar, claro está...



Não me conformo...
É tão raro o litoral norte ser  contemplado com estas  trovoadas 
de madrugada  no oceano e por perto, 
que ver passar uma ocasião em que tudo esteve aqui à beira, 
tão perto e tão longe ,mais uma oportunidade perdida para noites por aqui já vividas...Hoje , especialmente, recordo algumas por aqui experimentadas  intensamente.
Tão poucas, que quase serão todas históricas...
Não me conformo...

Por aqui noite de Verão (mais uma) . Céu limpo, calmaria total e 20º


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 04:21)

nimboestrato disse:


> Não me conformo...
> É tão raro o litoral norte ser  contemplado com estas  trovoadas
> de madrugada  no oceano e por perto,
> que ver passar uma ocasião em que tudo esteve aqui à beira,
> ...



Parece que... está a surgir uma célula jeitosa no Alto Minho! 







Das 0h às 3h UTC, houveram mais de 400 descargas no mar.
A ver se agora chegam a terra.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2010 às 05:01)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que... está a surgir uma célula jeitosa no Alto Minho! [/IMG]



Continua tudo aqui tão perto....
Agora ,maiores dificuldades para avistar o que quer que seja  : 
o céu ficou encoberto  de nuvens baixas .
Não será bom sinal...
a temperatura desceu para os 18...
Quem diria com uma noite destas ,
sem a ajuda das novas tecnologias, que tanta coisa fervilha no vizinho...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 07:25)

O Alto Minho ainda registou algumas descargas e precipitação. Mas o grosso da animação ficou primeiramente no mar, e depois em terras da Galiza.

Imagem de Satélite das 4h30 UTC:






Descargas registadas:







Precipitação acumulada:

8,4mm - Paredes de Coura (rain rate de 109,8mm/h às 4:14)
4,0mm - Ponte de Lima (IM)
3,3mm - Melgaço - Minho
1,4mm - Vila Nova de Cerveira (IM)


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2010 às 09:20)

Bom Dia!

A Mínima desta noite foi mais fresca (Ainda bem), registei 18.1ºC

Esta noite formou-se nevoeiro, por agora, esta em fase de dissipação.
Temp. Actual: *21.6ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia! Neste momento já bem quentinho, *32.8°C*. A mínima foi de 20.2ºC às 6h14


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2010 às 13:42)

Min: 20,3ºC

actualmente 24,4ºC, mas já estive nos 25,8ºC. Os 29ºC previstos para P.Rubras são as previsões mais ridiculas do IM feitas este ano


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

Boas tardes, 

tempo muito mais fresco e húmido por aqui, finalmente as casas podem arejar convenientemente!

Dados actuais:

temp: 20.4ºc ( mínima *16.3ºc*)

Vento SW: 14Km/h

Humidade: 80 %

Pressão: 1014.2 hpa

Pelo meio dia muito nevoeiro entrou de SW, neste momento o sol vai espreitando por nuvens baixas..

pelo satélite já há boas formações a W, vamos ver como evoluem e por onde entram... :assobio:


Segundo aemet : http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos?w=0  bastantes descargas no mar neste momento...:assobio:


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 15:09)

Snifa disse:


> pelo satélite já há boas formações a W, vamos ver como evoluem e por onde entram... :assobio:





Na tarde de ontem as trovoadas no mar mais próximas da costa começaram a morrer a partir das 16/17h, pode ser que hoje as condições sejam outras e se aguentem mais tempo


----------



## Fábio Silva (8 Jul 2010 às 15:34)

Hoje tambem nao deve ser diferente pelo que me da a entender a celula ja esta a perder força


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2010 às 15:40)

Boa tarde.

A manhã começou nublada e a tarde apresenta-se com pouca nebulosidade. A neblina é presença constante e o vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado de SO\O (aparente).

A manhã apresentou-se quente e com subida de temperatura até se fazer sentir o vento, levando a uma brusca descida da mesma pelas 12h (aprox.) até aos 24,0ºC.

*Tmín: 18,0ºC
Tmáx: 31,2ºC

Tactual: 26,7ºC
Hr: 65%
Pressão: 1013 mb (mínima de 1010 mb pelas 3\4h da madrugada)*


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 16:44)

Neste momento* 30.8°C *, sensação de 31.7 ºC.

Alguma nebulosidade. De referir o facto de pelas 13h20 aproximadamente se ter levantado algum vento, vento este que soprou moderado cerca de 20minutos.

No que toca ao resto do dia, vamos ver se somos brindados com os aguaceiros e trovoadas que o IM prevê (e que colocou os distritos a norte de coimbra sob aviso amarelo)


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jul 2010 às 18:13)

Ontem a animação foi a Oeste .
Hoje é a Norte ( Galiza) .






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Por aqui, tudo na mesma como a lesma, quanto a aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Ou seja : Zero.
Apesar de andarem a rondar, não quiseram fazer o favor de nos visitar.
Paciência. Valha-nos ao menos , o fresquinho instalado que desalojou o calor
dos últimos dias...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

Dia algo estranho...Ontem à noite por volta das 4h da manha começou a soprar uma brisa marítima forte que trouxe com ela a descida da temperatura e algum nevoeiro que se foi dissipando durante o inicio da manha.
Actualmente os céus estão cobertos com nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco de oeste...veremos no que vai dar, embora a minha estação já anseia por alguma água...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura:23,9ºC
Pressão:1014,5hPa
Humidade relativa:66%
Vento: fraco de NW


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Neste momento, *31.3°C *

Ceu novamente limpo, mas veem-se a Este belas formações (muito distantes).


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Boas,

a frescura está instalada, céu encoberto, nuvens baixas e nevoeiro! Mas que diferença de temperatura em relação aos últimos dias...!

*Dados actuais*

temp:18.2ºc ( máxima *25.4ºc* às 10:20h)

Vento SW: 28Km/h

Humidade: 87%

Pressão: 1014.7 hpa


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2010 às 18:57)

Grande nevoeirada que para aí vem:

Neste momento para Oeste:








A temperatura continua a descer : 17.8 ºc neste momento! Fresquinho, Fresquinho...

Vento SW:24Km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2010 às 19:26)

Boa tarde.

LINDO! LINDO!
Nada como a entrada marítima para refrescar as casas. Bem é necessário.
O calor até pode regressar mas se houver uma pausa assim de 3\3 dias nada mau.

*Tmín: 18,0ºC
Tmáx: 31,2ºC (ainda de manhã; de tarde foi de 27,2ºC)

Tactual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 70%
Pressão: 1013 mb*

Já se sente a entrada do ar marítimo e de nebulosidade do tipo baixo. janelas e portas escancaradas fazem uma espera ao fresco que aí vem....


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2010 às 19:33)

posso concluir que o meu desejo foi concluido.. a super celula formada no mar e que teimava em não querer ir para terra acabou por fim vir.tive ate as 2 da manha acordado,mas como não se desenvolvia para terra fui dormir, ate que as 4 da madrugada acordo com a bela surpresa de trovoada granizo e chuva forte e tambem algum vento.ja tinha saudades


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 19:43)

Notória a baixa da temperatura que se faz aqui sentir aqui no Porto, esse gráfico é mesmo representativo dessa situação...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura:19,6ºC
Pressão:1015,7hPa
Humidade relativa:77%
Vento:fraco de NW 3km/h

Para já não há nada de nevoeiro..aqui bem mais perto do mar...


----------



## DMartins (8 Jul 2010 às 20:06)

Boas.
Diferença abismal entre o dia de ontem e o de hoje.
Ontem a temperatura a esta hora, rondava os *31º*
Hoje, estão *21.2º*.
Prevejo uma noite mais bem dormida...


----------



## PauloSR (8 Jul 2010 às 20:19)

23.4°C neste momento... Uma maravilhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

1337 disse:


> posso concluir que o meu desejo foi concluido.. a super celula formada no mar e que teimava em não querer ir para terra acabou por fim vir.tive ate as 2 da manha acordado,mas como não se desenvolvia para terra fui dormir, ate que as 4 da madrugada acordo com a bela surpresa de trovoada granizo e chuva forte e tambem algum vento.ja tinha saudades




Durante a madrugada ainda descarregou bem no extremo noroeste do Minho.














Já agora uma pequena observação, por ser uma grande célula não significa que seja uma supercélula, supercélula é um tipo específico de célula que possui um mesociclone.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

De momento, nevoeiro e morrinha!


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2010 às 21:40)

> Já agora uma pequena observação, por ser uma grande célula não significa que seja uma supercélula, supercélula é um tipo específico de célula que possui um mesociclone.



obrigada pela correcção vince 
sim descarregou muito mesmo
tu olhavas para a janela vias muitas descargas quase sem pausas
coisa muito rara que poucas vezes observei


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

A temperatura desceu vertiginosamente e o nevoeiro que se anunciava já há muito tempo na zona do marquês chegou agora até aqui, bem mais perto do mar...evidencia-se pela humidade...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura:18,1ºC
Pressão:1071,1hPa
Humidade relativa:84%
Vento:fraco de NW


----------



## Minho (8 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

Como as trovoadas fogem de mim... não estava em Melgaço, pelo que tive de suportar mais uma monótona noite tropical...

Na minha estação meteorológica ainda registei 4,37mm, com temperaturas superiores a 20ºC, verdadeiramente um cheirinho de tropical.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2010 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca e agradável para quem trabalha, com nuvens baixas, alguma morrinha e uns singelos 19,4º.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2010 às 09:42)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. _Manhã fresca e agradável_ para quem trabalha, com nuvens baixas, alguma morrinha.



Correcto e afirmativo! 
Nada melhor que uns diazinhos assim, depois de um inferno calorifrico.
E com este tempinho, de nevoeiros, morrinhas, céu nublado e do melhor para o estudo, para não pensarmos que poderiamos estar de papo para o ar na praia.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jul 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Por aqui o tempo fresquinho também marca presença, nada melhor para arrefecer as casas


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jul 2010 às 13:29)

Neste momento, *25.3°C*. A mínima de hoje ficou nos 18.1°C ás 6h40


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2010 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Mais frescura ambiente neste dia. As temperaturas reflectiram bem o nevoeiro que se manteve até horas tardias.
Céu pouco nublado por agora e vento calmo.

*Tmín: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 76%
Pressão: 1019 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jul 2010 às 00:08)

Tudo muito calmo a esta hora...cheguei mesmo agora de Guimarães...

Temperatura máxima - 23,9ºC
Temperatura mínima - 16,9ºC

Sigo com 16,9ºC, humidade relativa nos 84%, pressão 1020,4hPa e o vento nulo...


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2010 às 02:08)

Boa madrugada gente.

Vou com *16,1ºC* de *temp.* e *86%* de *Hr*.

Bom fim de semana


----------



## jose leça (10 Jul 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,2ºC

Actual: 20,4ºC


----------



## jose leça (10 Jul 2010 às 15:23)

24,9ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco de NW


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Jul 2010 às 16:44)

Inicio do dia algo estranho...

Às 6h e tal atingi a minima da estação com 15,3º e até às 9h foi sempre a subir até aos 24,3º...Depois começou-se a fazer sentir a brisa moderada de oeste a as temperaturas baixaram bastante..mantendo-se agora nos frescos 20,4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2010 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde!

Pela Viagem de Gaia-Pinhão, vou referir alguns pontos:
Saí de Canidelo com o carro a marcar 16ºC e nevoeiro. Nevoeiro esse que não havia entre o túnel de Águas santas até Penafiel. Daí até Amarante sempre nevoeiro, em certos locais mesmo cerrado, e com temperatura a oscilar entre os 18-19ºC.

À chegada a Vila Real, céu limpo, e uns 22ºC às 9h30.
Chegada ao Pinhão às 10h com 24ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana,

As diferenças de temperatura - São assimetrias consideráveis aqui pelo litoral norte. Noutros pontos também as há mas aqui a orografia manda...e desmanda.

Pelas 15 h era perfeitamente visível, cá da área, o nevoeiro com os topos dessa mancha nebulosa bem marcada no litoral oeste. Não duvido que estaria um bocado desagradável o gozo balnear.
Mas será sempre algo normal para quem aqui anda e, até quem sabe, agradável para fugir o corpo ao calor que tem andado aí. É que por vezes são necessárias tréguas para o organismo voltar a "carburar" normalmente.

A *noite* foi bastante *mais fresca* que o habitual...

*Tmín: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 28,0ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC
Hr: 56%
Pressão: 1018 mb*


----------



## jose leça (10 Jul 2010 às 21:14)

Máxima: 25,7ºC

Mínima: 17,2ºC

Actual: 19,2ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Ao inicio da noite a nebulosidade que durante todo o dia se manteve no litoral junto ao mar deslocou-se pelos céus por aqui...
Agora está de regresso a humidade que o vento que sopra moderado trás do mar, o que prediz mais uma noite de nevoeiro algo intenso...

*Dados actuais *

Temperatura:16,9ºC
Pressão:1020,0hPa
Humidade relativa:91%
Vento:10km/h com rajadas a ultrapassarem os 20km/h


Máx. Diária - 24,3ºC
Min.  Diária - 15,3ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2010 às 00:40)

Nos próximos dias as temperaturas continuarão a baixar, pelo menos até dia 15 de Julho ao que parece teremos temperaturas mínimas baixas relativamente ao esperado para esta época do ano...


Vejamos:







Aqui as temperaturas mínimas rondam os 16ºC no litoral norte






Aqui esperam-se temperatura entre os 10º e os 14º






Aqui com mínimas entre os 6º e os 8º....

*Conclusão*: Todos os modelos estão a prever uma diminuição da temperatura, o NOGAPS é aquele que prevê temperaturas mais baixas, mas é consensual que no interior norte as temperaturas poderão atingir próximo dos 6 a 8º, aqui no litoral não acredito que baixe dos 11º...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2010 às 11:54)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nos próximos dias as temperaturas continuarão a baixar, pelo menos até dia 15 de Julho ao que parece teremos temperaturas mínimas baixas relativamente ao esperado para esta época do ano...
> Vejamos:...
> ...Aqui com mínimas entre os 6º e os 8º....
> 
> *Conclusão*: Todos os modelos estão a prever uma diminuição da temperatura, o NOGAPS é aquele que prevê temperaturas mais baixas, mas é *consensual* que no interior norte as temperaturas poderão atingir próximo dos 6 a 8º, aqui no litoral não acredito que baixe dos 11º...



Ninguém acredita que no litoral norte se chegue a esses valores, simplesmente porque nenhum dos modelos o aponta, inclusivé este do NOGAPS.
Estes mapas das runs do NOGAPS dão-nos uma tendência da temperatura, sim, mas da temperatura a 850 hPa, isto é, a temperatura esperada a cerca de 1500 mts de altitude da atmosfera e não a 2 mts.
A carta seguinte é do ensemble do GEFS (a partir da _run_ de controlo)
com o esperado para as 15h do dia 15 de Julho. Compara com a última carta que disponibilizaste, que é para as 14h do mesmo dia (uma hora de diferença...).






Como podes verificar há diferenças substanciais. As temperaturas esperadas para o nosso litoral andarão pelos 20ºC (aproximado) e nunca próximo ou abaixo dos 10ºC.
Para saberes mais sobre estas cartas vai acompanhando a página da análise de modelos e alertas oficiais ou a página de seguimento e discussão das previsões de tempo, aqui do fórum. E expões as dúvidas que tiveres....

-------------------------------------------------

Esta noite apresentou-se inicialmente com céu limpo entrando a nebulosidade baixa\nevoeiro a partir da 1h; pelas 6h o céu voltou a ficar limpo. O vento mantêm-se fraco.

*Tmín: 11,5ºC

Tactual: 24,9ºC
Hr: 68%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## jose leça (11 Jul 2010 às 12:58)

Boa Tarde.

Mínima de 16,6ºC

Actual: 25,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2010 às 16:45)

Boa tarde.

Mantêm-se o céu limpo e a neblina para oeste (um prenúncio de nevoeirada pelas praias?). O vento é fraco, por vezes tendência a moderado.

*Tmáx: 27,0ºC

Tactual: 24,5ºC
Hr: 68%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2010 às 17:47)

Boa tarde. Começou a encobrir o céu, espécie de nevoeiro alto, ambiente fresco com 22,3º.


----------



## PauloSR (11 Jul 2010 às 18:11)

*28.3°C* neste momento. A mínima do dia foi 15.1°C ás 3h09

Aproveito so para contar uma situação, que se passou por volta das 14h45. Tarde calma, com o céu a começar a ficar nublado por nuvens altas e eis que de repente se levantou um vento moderado, vento este que acabou por fazer um redemoinho numa zona de terra batida, levantando assim imensa poeira. Estava numa esplanada e fui "atingido" com a poeira levantada! Imenso pó no ar, só visto mesmo.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2010 às 18:51)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. 
Mas já se vê a nebulosidade baixa a chegar pelo que ao final da tarde\início da noite poderá estar tudo encoberto.

*Tactual: 21,0ºC
Hr: 79%
Pressão: 1016 mb*


----------



## jose leça (11 Jul 2010 às 22:06)

Máxima de 26,9ºC

Actual: 19,7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como podes verificar há diferenças substanciais. As temperaturas esperadas para o nosso litoral andarão pelos 20ºC (aproximado) e nunca próximo ou abaixo dos 10ºC.
> Para saberes mais sobre estas cartas vai acompanhando a página da análise de modelos e alertas oficiais ou a página de seguimento e discussão das previsões de tempo, aqui do fórum. E expões as dúvidas que tiveres....



Tenho-te a agradecer a explicação dada...ainda sou novo aqui, por isso tenho muita coisa para aprender...Mas sim, achei estranho aquilo que estava a ver ou a deduzir daquela previsão...


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Jul 2010 às 23:27)

Hoje infelizmente não me pude dedicar muito à observação da meteorologia aqui no norte...
No entanto a partir do meio da tarde, pelas 17h, o céu cobriu-se de nebulosidade que contudo não parece que ameaçar chover... 

Temp. Máx: 23,9ºC
Temp. Min: 14,8ºC

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,7ºC
Humidade relativa: 86%
Pressão: 1019,2hPa
Vento fraco de NW


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2010 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Algumas nuvens pelo céu e uns agradáveis 17,4º.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2010 às 16:52)

Hoje a "coisa" mantém-se mais ou menos idêntica a ontem...Mais um dia sem grande história aqui no norte...já vinha uma chuva para animar a malta...


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,9ºC
Humidade relativa: 64%
Pressão relativa: 1018,6hPa
Vento predominante fraco do quadrante NW,


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Jul 2010 às 17:14)

Temperatura baixou 1,0ºC em menos de dez minutos...a humidade a subir...e a pressão a baixar


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2010 às 23:20)

Boas noites!

por aqui dia de céu nublado alternando com pouco nublado, neste momento céu encoberto, já senti umas pingas ligeiras a caírem!

*Dados actuais *

temp: 18.4 ºc ( mínima *15.2ºc* ) ( máxima *22.3ºc*)

Vento WSW: 7Km/h

Humidade: 82%

Pressão: 1017.7 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Céu pouco nublado durante o dia e encobrindo no início da noite (o que se mantêm).
Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 24,5ºC

Tactual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 79%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jul 2010 às 00:57)

...e por cá ,  já  "morrinha" à moda do Porto ( e à moda de muito litoral norte).
E assim continuará nos próximos  dias.
Nestas situações, entremeio , por vezes  arranjam-se belas tardes de praia
em que a nebulosidade dá trégua e o vento mantém-se calmo.
Ténue é a fronteira.
Quanto Verão não é assim em terras do litoral norte ,para além da habitual nortada?


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2010 às 08:34)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...e por cá ,  já  "morrinha" à moda do Porto ( e à moda de muito litoral norte).
> E assim continuará nos próximos  dias.
> Nestas situações, entremeio , por vezes  arranjam-se belas tardes de praia
> em que a nebulosidade dá trégua e o vento mantém-se calmo.
> ...



  De acordo, amigo nimboestrato, tive a oportunidade de ontem ao final da tarde, depois do trabalho, apreciar uma calmaria no litoral, quase sem vento, calor q.b.

 Em contrapartida, hoje céu encoberto, neblina, mas temperatura agradável.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jul 2010 às 09:15)

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Acumulei durante a noite os primeiros mm's de Julho *2 mm*


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Jul 2010 às 23:09)

A noite de ontem foi muito frustrante para mim...
Deslocava-me do Porto para casa e quando passei por Águas Santas (Maia), além da morrinha que já estava a pairar, deu um bom aguaceiro que de certeza foi responsável por alguns milímetros...
Cheguei a casa e durante toda a noite....e nem nada...mantive-me a zero...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2010 às 23:10)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia de céu nublado em especial durante a madrugada e manhã com alguma precipitação fraca!

Dados actuais:

temp:17.6ºc ( mínima *17.1ºc* ) ( máxima *23.0ºc* )

Vento W 6 Km/h

Pressão:1013.6 hpa

Humidade:79 %

Precipitação : 0.3 mm


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Jul 2010 às 01:59)

Voltam os céus a encobrir. Mais precipitação ( fraca) é esperada para esta madrugada,mais verão do liroral norte, que quando não tem nortadas, nem lestadas, tem muito isto:
madrugadas e manhãs encobertas, até morrinhentas, tardes à beira-mar de autêntico  Verão,com sol omnipresente e  sem vento.
Hoje assim foi. Amanhã e depois de amanhã pode acontecer de novo.
A não ser que o momento em que a linha de  intersecção ,a frente,
coincida à  tarde, no apogeu da sua ligeira abordagem.
Ténue é a fronteira entre um belo dia de praia e um cinzento e morrinhento 
dia de férias que terá que ter outras alternativas.
Agora , atmosfera parada, céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e ainda 18,8º .


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2010 às 08:18)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu encoberto, por vezes chuva fraca e 17,3º.

  Ontem belo final de tarde, com uma praia espectacular. Hoje parece mais difícil, aguardemos.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jul 2010 às 08:29)

Bom Dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Acumulei *1 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia.

O dia mantêm uma cara "acinzentada" e pouco dada a "levantar" cabelos
Chuva fraca pela madrugada e chuviscos esporádicos pela manhã.

*Tactual: 17,8ºC
Hr: 85%
Pressão: 1015 mb
Precip.: 1,5 mm*


*ndr: "acinzentada"=muito nublado; "levantar"=vento fraco; ndr=nota da redação*


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

Após um dia cinzento eis que limpa o céu para dar lugar a uma noite fresca. Para já 15,8ºC vamos ver até onde descerá....

T.Max: 22.1°C
T.Min: 14.9°C
Precipitação:1,08mm


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes muito nublado durante a madrugada com ocorrência de chuva fraca acumulando *1.3 mm*

*Neste momento
*
temp:16.1 ºc ( mínima *15.4ºc* ) ( máxima *21.5ºc* )

Vento WNW 10 Km/h

Humidade: 79 %

Pressão: 1018.6 hpa.

Céu limpo, a noite promete ser fresca...


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2010 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu limpo, vento fraco, uns agradáveis 17,3º. Veremos se regressa a nortada...


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jul 2010 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo e vento fraco. Mais luminoso do que nos dias anteriores.

Esta madrugada o *frio* fez-se notar. Embora pouco comum ter mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC nesta altura, de vez em quando lá aparecem...

*Tmín:* *8,0ºC*

*Tactual: 20,2ºC
Hr: 62%
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jul 2010 às 02:37)

Por aqui,  depois de uma 3ª ou 4ª tarde de boa praia ( para além dos sobressaltos da ondulação), 
nesta semana, contabiliza-se já a 3ª ou 4ª noite de chuvisco/chuva fraca  / morrinha na madrugada...
 Mas que importa um  chuvisco nesta hora  quando à tarde ,sem nuvens, ao sol,  calma tem sido a jornada ,liberta que tem estado da nortada?
Disse noutro tópico que esta semana,  o litoral oeste estaria  fraquinho.
Puro engano ...(na hora das nebulosidades e precipitações)  .
De dia, que é quando conta , boa semana de Julho no litoral oeste para os veraneantes...


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2010 às 08:29)

Bom dia. A manhã apresenta-se encoberta, com a "simpática" morrinnha a marcar presença. Vento fraco e 18,2º completam o panorama.

  A nortada tem estado arredada e ainda bem, as praias beneficiam.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2010 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Aqui a manhã já fez várias caretas...por volta das 10h ainda apanhei uma morrinha na zona do Hospital de São João e a temperatura parecia-me bem mais baixa que aqui na Senhora da Hora...
Mantém-se o céu encoberto, mas ficou abafado e a temperatura continua a subir...
Este fim de semana até 3a vou ausentar-me para bem junto da Serra da Estrela..infelizmente ainda não tenho net por lá, mas vou levar a máquina fotográfica não vá ter algumas coisas para contar...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 25,2ºC
Humidade relativa: 68%
Pressão: 1020,3hPa
Vento fraco de Este


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jul 2010 às 12:35)

Em 30 minutos a temperatura baixou 2,5ºC Foi apenas uma questão de o vento começar a soprar com mais intensidade e de *oeste* que a humidade subiu até aos 72%...o nevoeiro começa a dissipar-se...actuais 22,4ºC!


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

Boa Tarde!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
De referir, que houve mais uma acumulação de *1 mm*.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jul 2010 às 04:12)

Para os veraneantes do litoral norte as notícias boas continuam.
Se até aqui, a praia era aconselhável à tarde,
a partir de agora,  passa a ser de manhã.
Agora não haverá mais morrinhada de madrugada ,
nem manhãs encobertas ( o céu está limpo),
Agora,  regressará  alguma nortada à tarde.
Agora e para os próximos dias , 
novos hábitos para quem queira  aproveitar o litoral norte.
Para os que não necessitam de praia , nem de litoral e se encontram já em férias,bom proveito, já que Verão não vai faltar...


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2010 às 12:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> Para os veraneantes do litoral norte as notícias boas continuam.
> Se até aqui, a praia era aconselhável à tarde,
> a partir de agora,  passa a ser de manhã.
> Agora não haverá mais morrinhada de madrugada ,
> ...



Ora nem mais, Nimbo 

---

Céu limpinho, vento moderado de NO.
Há que aproveitar estes diazinhas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

Boas tardes!

Dia muito agradável com subida de temperatura!

*Dados actuais
*
Temp: 23.8ºc ( mínima *13.1 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.9ºc*)

Vento NW:12 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 59%


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2010 às 19:58)

Boa tarde

Dia de céu limpo e quentinho qb.
Vento fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 30,5ºC

Tactual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 48%
Pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## Stinger (18 Jul 2010 às 21:25)

Excelente dia de praia na zona do porto


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

Passei boa parte do dia  em Aveiro, dia óptimo de praia, que deu para renovar o bronze...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2010 às 22:42)

Boas noites, 

dia de Verão com temperatura agradável e sem calor excessivo!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 18.4ºc ( mínima *17.0ºc* ) ( máxima *26.6 ºc* )

Vento WNW 2 Km/h

Pressão:1018.6 hpa

Humidade: 80 %


----------



## Veterano (19 Jul 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia. Depois de um óptimo dia de praia domingueiro, eis que regressa o nevoeiro e algumas nuvens. Registo 17,4º e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2010 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro, com algum sol à mistura, 16,8º e vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2010 às 14:29)

A previsão de chuva é hilariante 

Céu limpo e 26,4ºC.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2010 às 14:31)

Skizzo disse:


> A previsão de chuva é hilariante
> 
> Céu limpo e 26,4ºC.



  Para já, sem dúvida, céu quase limpo, ambiente ameno, a não ser rápidas alterações, chuva é pouco provável.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

Depois de passados uns dias na Serra da Estrela estou de regresso ao litoral...e pelo que me parece aqui mantém-se tudo na mesma..

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 22,2ºC
Pressão: 1015,4hPa
Humidade relativa: 70%
Vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2010 às 19:15)

Skizzo disse:


> A previsão de chuva é hilariante



Parece que não é assim tão hilariante a previsão de chuviscos para o Norte do País.







De manhã e tarde, esteve um bom dia de sol e algum calor pelas ruas da Boavista.
E agora, o céu está totalmente encoberto.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Jul 2010 às 20:21)

Skizzo disse:


> A previsão de chuva é hilariante
> 
> Céu limpo e 26,4ºC.



E já chove ...por agora um chuvisco fraco.
Mas  pelo satélite, talvez venha mais que um chuvisco.
I.M - 1 Skizzo - O


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2010 às 20:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> E já chove ...por agora um chuvisco fraco.
> Mas  pelo satélite, talvez venha mais que um chuvisco.
> I.M - 1 Skizzo - O



Exactamente como o Nimboestrato diz.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

dia com céu em geral pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao fim da tarde,alguma chuva fraca sem acumulação!

*Neste momento
*
temp: 19.0ºc ( mínima *14.2ºc* ) ( máxima *22.6ºc*)

Vento WNW:12 Km/h

Pressão:1013.9 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Céu encoberto com neblinas/nevoeiro, muita humidade e uma ligeira morrinha neste momento.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

Aqui está a chuviscar.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2010 às 08:19)

Bom Dia.
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Temperatura a rondar os 17ºC.

Com a morrinha de ontem, resultante de uma frente com fraca actividade, acumulei 1 mm. De grão a grão enche a galinha o papo, e não é que este mês com tanta morrinha já levo 5 mm. Mas nesta altura do ano, O Verão - a estação mais seca do ano - até sabe bem esta morrinha, porque é mais inflitrada pelos solos, assim não correm o risco de secar. 
O local ideial para se viver  
Fora ao calor sofucante, as poeiras que só provocam alergias, aos meses com 0 mm e etc.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jul 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia. Depois de um fim de tarde/noite em que a chuva fraca fez a sua aparição, eis que o céu começa a limpar e a temperatura a subir.

  Para já, 17,6º.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Boa Tarde a todos! Estou de regresso ao forum. Neste momento, sigo com *21.8°C*. 

Continuação a todos!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jul 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Dia "primaveril". Nada de calor mas apenas muito agradável...
Vento fraco. Alguma nebulosidade alta ao final da tarde.


*Tmín: 15,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,0ºC

Tactual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 63%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Por aqui mais um dia mais Primaveril que de Verão...embora vos diga que começo a ter saudades do meu Inverno...

*Dados Actuais*

Temperatura: 16,6ºC
Humidade relativa: 77%
Pressão: 1013,8hPa
Vento fraco de Oeste


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2010 às 08:16)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu quase limpo, fresca (16,3º) e a prometer uma bela nortada.

 Ontem na praia ia tudo pelos ares...


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2010 às 14:50)

Nortada moderada, ambiente hostil nas praias, pode-se dizer que faz frio.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Tal como era de esperar as temperaturas hoje mantêm-se relativamente baixas, e o vento moderado que se faz sentir, na ordem dos 15km/h, faz o WindChill descer até aos 18,5ºC...

*Dados Actuais*

Temperatura: 20,8ºC
Pressão: 1015,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 63%


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 17:47)

A tarde manteve-se fresca e ao que me parece o vento reduziu alguma intensidade, soprando agora de NW entre os 9 e os 10km/h! O resto mantém-se na mesma...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 21,2ºC
Pressão: 1015,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 60%


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

A noite inicia-se bem fresca com o céu limpo.

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 17,8ºC
Pressão: 1016,8hPa
Humidade relativa: 71%
Vento de NW a 2,5km/h


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2010 às 23:19)

Boas noites,

dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta e bastante nortada durante a tarde!

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 18.6ºc ( mínima *13.4ºc* ) ( máxima *22.3 ºc* )

Vento NNW 26 Km/h ( rajada máxima 50 Km/h de NW às 16:05h)

Pressão: 1017.3 hpa

Humidade: 65 %


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2010 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Um dia algo fresco, principalmente a madrugada e princípio da manhã. Depois foi-se tornando agradável - a noite é um bom exemplo...

*Tmín: 9,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,2ºC

Tactual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 54%
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia. Ainda algum fresco, mas já se nota o tempo a aquecer. Sigo com 19,5º e vento fraco, ainda de norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2010 às 16:36)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol, com céu limpo. Nota-se um aumento da temperatura bem como a descida da humidade. Menos vento que ontem.
A madrugada ainda se apresentou bem fresca para a época.

*Tmín: 10,0ºC
Tmáx: 28,0ºC (até ao momento...)

Tactual: 27,5ºC
Hr: 36%
pressão: 1017 mb*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Jul 2010 às 10:58)

Por terras do noroeste chega agora mais uma investida do Verão.
A esta hora já 28,8º .
Esta nova investida   ao que tudo indica, terá características  semelhantes 
àquele velho slogan publicitário " veio para ficar".
Quem não fica cá nem mais um dia sou eu, que parto para 
"terras, ainda  com mais verão". 
Sotavento Algarvio,  aí vou eu...


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2010 às 12:30)

Bons dias, 

o dia já vai aquecendo bem!

neste momento *29.0ºc* ( mínima *18.4ºc*)

Vento:NE 8 Km/h

Pressão:1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 31%

Céu limpo, visibilidade de muitos quilómetros até ao mar, com a baixa humidade a ajudar.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

Tal como já tinha sido previsto, as temperaturas máximas hoje no litoral norte aproximaram-se dos 30ºC...aqui registei 30,4ºC...
Agora que o vento oceânico se começa a fazer sentir com força, as temperaturas começam a decair...

*Dados actuais *

Temperatura: 28,1ºC
Pressão:1019,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 38%
Vento: 20km/h de NW


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2010 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.

Dia quente como esperado. Céu limpo. Vento fraco a moderado.

*Tmín: 12,5ºC
Tmáx: 31,0ºC

Tactual: 30,5ºC
Hr: 28%
Pressão: 1015 mb*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

Boa Tarde!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *26.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2010 às 21:25)

Sigo com *22.1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

Boa Noite, outra vez.

Noite calma e *20.5ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2010 às 10:30)

Bom dia...hoje o dia começou bem quentinho e com o céu limpo...especialmente com o vento de este a ajudar...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 29,5ºC
Pressão: 1016,6hPa
Humidade relativa: 30%
Vento: moderado de este, rajadas a rondar os 15km/h


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2010 às 12:47)

Boas tardes!

O dia está bem quente com *30.8 ºc* neste momento( mínima *19.8 ºc*).

Ontem a máxima foi de *31.4ºc* e penso que hoje poderá subir um pouco mais pois o Leste está mais presente. 

Vento E 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.0 hpa

Humidade: 27 % 

Céu limpo e grande visibilidade, até os Prédios mais altos da Póvoa de Varzim consigo ver de minha casa!


----------



## jose leça (25 Jul 2010 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Após uma mínima tropical de 21,4ºC, sigo com 33,0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2010 às 13:14)

E pronto, a máxima de ontem já foi batida: *31.8ºc* neste momento.

Vento ENE 9 Km/h


----------



## jose leça (25 Jul 2010 às 13:56)

34ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

Boa Tarde!

Depois de ter atingido os 32.1ºC de máxima.
Eis que o vento rodou para NO e já estou em queda. 
Actual: *29.4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

Apesar da brisa de noroeste, registo 29,4º e 35% de HR.

  Atá ás 11 horas prevaleceu o vento de leste.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

A Temperatura tem sofrido algumas oscilações.
De momento, *30.3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jul 2010 às 16:56)

Tal como já foi dito, a temperatura manteve-se em ascensão até que o vento rodou para NW, aqui por volta das 13h30min...máxima atingida de 32,9ºC...ficando a 1ºC do máximo atingido aqui na última vaga de calor...

*Dados actuais * 

Temperatura: 31,8ºc
Pressão: 1015,hPa
Humidade relativa: 32%
Vento: fraco de NW, rajadas de 11km/h


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 20:31)

Olá!

Por agora, estão *28.5ºC*.
E já se vê fumo de algum incêndio provalmente o de Gondomar:


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2010 às 21:24)

Registo ainda 27,3º e 44% de HR. Está algum vento mas é quente, de leste.

  Amanhã vai ser bonito, para trabalhar.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

Estou com 24.4ºC.

Não deverá faltar muito para chegar o vento de leste  e as temperaturas começarem a disparar


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2010 às 22:37)

Boas noites, 

depois de um dia muito quente com máxima de *33.4ºc* ( 14:55h) a noite segue abafada, com um ligeiro cheiro a mato queimado..

*Neste momento
*
temp: 27.8 ºc 

Vento NNE:5 Km/H

Pressão: 1013.3 hpa

Humidade:36%


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

João Soares disse:


> Estou com 24.4ºC.
> 
> Não deverá faltar muito para chegar o vento de leste  e as temperaturas começarem a disparar



Cheguei aos 23.7ºC.
E agora uma escalada a pique, até aos actuais, *25.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 01:06)

Umas oscilação engraçadas.
Da última vez que postei, os 25.8ºC mantiveram estagnados por pouco tempo e depois a queda aos 23.9ºC

Começou a subir e já vais nos *26.0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 01:39)

Uma noite tropical mesmo...à 1h estava na foz e o termómetro do carro marcava 20ºC...subi a circunvalação até à Senhora da Hora (Norteshopping) e já marcava 25ºC...

*Dados actuais *

Temperatura: 25,9ºC
Pressão: 1013,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 51%
Vento: este com rajadas de 10km/h-----explica esta noite..


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 01:40)

MarioCabral disse:


> *Dados actuais *
> 
> Temperatura: 25,9ºC
> Pressão: 1013,5hPa
> ...



Exactamente.
Estou próximo do mar, mas mesmo assim nada ileso as lestadas.
Sigo com *26.3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 02:13)

Nem quero imaginar o que será amanhã...mas quase que garanto que teremos recordes..pelo menos anuais...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 02:37)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nem quero imaginar o que será amanhã...mas quase que garanto que teremos recordes..pelo menos anuais...



Sim, de certeza. Só que não os vou poder registar 
Vou de férias amanhã, para a quentura do Litoral Centro. 
QUe tosta que vai ser amanhã na viagem de comboio.

Actual, *26.6ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 02:42)

João Soares disse:


> Sim, de certeza. Só que não os vou poder registar
> Vou de férias amanhã, para a quentura do Litoral Centro.
> QUe tosta que vai ser amanhã na viagem de comboio.
> 
> Actual, *26.6ºC*



Quem cá fica toma conta das ocorrências...mas digo-te sinceramente que mais que estas temperaturas bem altas, anseio por aquilo que o próximo Inverno possa trazer...

Sigo com 26,0ºC...


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 02:58)

MarioCabral disse:


> Quem cá fica toma conta das ocorrências...mas digo-te sinceramente que mais que estas temperaturas bem altas, anseio por aquilo que o próximo Inverno possa trazer...
> 
> Sigo com 26,0ºC...



Mas ainda devo vir cá dando noticias, sobre o tempo em Canidelo. 
Se vier frio melhor, hehe.
Aguenta-se melhor o frio que o calor. 

*26.7ºC*

EDIT (03h08): *27.0ºC*
O vento começa a soprar mais forte.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 07:59)

*Às 06h00:*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2010 às 08:04)

Bons dias!

noite quente com mínima alta de *23.9ºc *

Neste momento já 26.5ºc 

Vento E: 24Km/h

Humidade: 33%

Pressão: 1013.7 hpa

Leste mais forte que ontem ,o dia promete ser bem quente..

Céu limpo, de novo cheiro a fumo trazido por este vento Leste.


----------



## Veterano (26 Jul 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto registo já 27,4º, lestada a fazer-se sentir, promessa de muito calor.


----------



## vegastar (26 Jul 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Esta noite a mínima ficou-se pelos 22.5ºC às 2:16. Pouco depois o vento rodou para Este e a temperatura subiu bastante até aos 27ºC pelas 4:00.

Neste momento já sigo com 27.4ºC e vento de Leste moderado. A hora que ele rodar para NW ditará a máxima.


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 09:46)

Bom Dia.

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *23.9ºC*. 

De momento, vento moderado de Este.
Actual: *29.7ºC*

----

Não é todos os dias que vemos Pedras Rubras com mínimas tão quentes:


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

Achei curioso os 27,2ºC de Aveiro, às 5h UTC, no mapa que o Gerofil apresentou.
Estive agora a ver os gráficos da evolução durante a noite, e percebe-se perfeitamente que de um momento para o outro, o vento que deveria estar de noroeste ou oeste, rodou para nordeste ou leste, fazendo com que a temperatura disparasse cerca de 10ºC:







Intensidade do vento:







Humidade relativa:


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

Min: 26,3ºC
actual: 36,1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (26 Jul 2010 às 14:49)

Boa tarde

Por aqui muito calor, neste momento 36.5ºC,  estou a 0.4ºC do dia mais quente do ano, até ao momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

Seguramente o dia mais quente do ano...Já foi batido o recorde anterior...e por quase 2 graus de diferença...

*Dados Actuais*

Temperatura: 35,8ºc
Pressão: 1013,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 25%
Vento: este agora a soprar mais fraco...daqui a nada sugiro que as temperaturas comecem a baixar se o vento rodar...


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 15:26)

41.6°C marca a estação da Póvoa de Lanhoso. Está muitissimo calor, mas não acredito nesta temperatura


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

38,5ºC. Isto hoje promete


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 15:38)

ThaZouk disse:


> 41.6°C marca a estação da Póvoa de Lanhoso. Está muitissimo calor, mas não acredito nesta temperatura



Rondará seguramente os 37ºC/38ºC, mas esse valor seguramente será exagerado...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

E continua a subir...agora uns insuportáveis 36,3ºC, aqui tão perto da costa...é incrível como a massa de ar quente se concentrou toda junto à costa oeste, com temperatura muito superiores às actuais no interior...


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

MarioCabral disse:


> Rondará seguramente os 37ºC/38ºC, mas esse valor seguramente será exagerado...



Sem duvida. Agora aponta para os 43°C


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

39,1ºc


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

ThaZouk disse:


> Sem duvida. Agora aponta para os 43°C









Por estes valores tão diferentes é complicado para apontarmos para um valor...mas mais que os 39ºC acho complicado...

O vento aqui rodou finalmente a temperatura começa a baixar...0,7ºC em menos de 5 minutos...agora nos 36,0ºC!


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 16:50)

MarioCabral disse:


> Por estes valores tão diferentes é complicado para apontarmos para um valor...mas mais que os 39ºC acho complicado...
> 
> O vento aqui rodou finalmente a temperatura começa a baixar...0,7ºC em menos de 5 minutos...agora nos 36,0ºC!



Tens razão. Acima de 40º não é possivel. Mas anda la pertinho  Se me permitem, uma palavra de apreço: Grande ar condicionado!!! Que bem sabe nestas alturas


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

Boas tardes! 

Dia mais quente do ano até ao momento, máxima *35.8ºC* ( 17:02 h)

Neste momento:

Temp:35.6 ºc 

Vento ENE:10 Km/h ( tem estado sempre de Leste e por vezes moderado não permitindo uma subida ainda maior da temperatura) seguramente ao nível da rua em locais abrigados do vento  a temperatura superou os 36.0ºc/36.5ºc nesta zona.

Humidade: 20 %


Pressão:1011.3 hpa

Para o interior é só fumo,e uma grande coluna escura  na região de Gondomar


----------



## vegastar (26 Jul 2010 às 17:23)

O vento finalmente rodou para NW!

Depois de ter igualado a máxima do ano de 37,4ºC, o vento finalmente rodou para NW e agora já sigo com uns ainda escaldantes 35,4ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

Em menos de 1h, desde que o vento virou para NW, a temperatura já desceu 3 graus, o que mostra a importância que a direcção do vento tens em particular nesta região do País...Recorde batido em 2,9ºC hoje...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 33,9ºC
Pressão: 1012,1hPa
Humidade relativa: 33%
Vento: fraco de NW, na ordem dos 5km/h


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

Começa a descer, estando 38,3ºC. A máxima foi de 39,2.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jul 2010 às 20:22)

Boas,

hoje a minha estação registou *40.7ºC* de máxima.  E curiosamente as minhas máximas costumam ser ligeiramente mais baixas do que as registadas nas estações oficiais do IM em Braga.

Neste momento registo uns simpáticos *31.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2010 às 20:27)

Boas, 

ainda uns incríveis *31.9ºc* graus a esta hora, a noite promete ser bem quente e insuportável para dormir! 

Vento N 5Km/h

Pressão:1010.8 hpa

Humidade: 35%


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

33,4ºC. Prevejo uma minima infernal...


----------



## Ledo (26 Jul 2010 às 21:06)

Lá fora 32.0ºC

Dentro de casa uns insuportáveis 30.3ºC

Detesto calor exagerado!!!!


----------



## João Soares (26 Jul 2010 às 21:10)

Boa Tarde!
Não registei a máxima, infelizmente.

De momento, lá estão *30.4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

Boas, 

está um calor quase surreal na rua a esta hora, ambiente muito parado e abafado!

*Dados actuais:
*
temp:30.1ºc 

Vento NE 4Km/h

Pressão: 1010.9 hpa

Humidade: 34%


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 22:46)

Por aqui avizinha-se mais uma noite complicada...principalmente porque a esta hora o vento já esta de este, e como tal a temperatura deverá manter-se constante nas próximas horas da madrugada...Céu limpo "enfeitado" pela pouca responsabilidade que o homem tem pela natureza...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 29,8ºC
Pressão: 1011,9hPa
Humidade relativa: 45%
Vento: este fraco, rajadas a 5km/h


----------



## jose leça (26 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Boas noites.
Dias destes são raros no Porto, mas amanhã parece que vem mais.

Máxima: 37,8ºC

Mínima: 26,9ºC

Actual: 31,1ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Jul 2010 às 04:46)

28º a esta hora em P-Rubras???!!!A zona mais quente neste momento de 
Toda a Europa?
Que bem que se está aqui no fresco ( 23,8)sotavento Algarvio( Cabanas) em férias.
A mínima hoje por aí, poderá ser histórica...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2010 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

mínima invulgar e  muito alta de *26.2ºc * a mais alta do ano!

Dados actuais:

temp:27.3 ºc 

Vento E : 20 Km/h ( rajada máxima 40 Km/h de ENE às 07:35 h)

Pressão:1012.5 hpa

Humidade: 28%

Muito calor em perspectiva ( a continuar assim ainda mais que ontem) cheiro a fumo insuportável que entra pelas casas dentro...


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2010 às 08:13)

Bom dia. Continuação do calor, com 28,3º, vento fraco de leste, mesmo junto ao mar pouco fresco se sente...

  Péssimo ambiente para quem trabalha.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 09:42)

nimboestrato disse:


> 28º a esta hora em P-Rubras???!!!A zona mais quente neste momento de
> Toda a Europa?
> Que bem que se está aqui no fresco ( 23,8)sotavento Algarvio( Cabanas) em férias.
> A mínima hoje por aí, poderá ser histórica...



E acho que foi mesmo uma mínima histórica.
P.Rubras, mínima de *25,7ºC*.

Segundo os dados que tenho, o maior valor da temperatura mínima registada em P.Rubras, foi de 25,2ºC a 23 de Julho de 1993.
Em 2003, por exemplo, a mínima mais alta foi de 23,5ºC no dia 2 de Agosto.


----------



## vegastar (27 Jul 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima foi um pouco mais modesta que em Pedras Rubras: 22,8ºC pelas duas da manhã. A partir daí o vento rodou para Leste e a temperatura deu um salto para os 27ºC.

Neste momento sigo já com 32,2ºC e vento moderado de NE. Espero que rode para NW mais cedo que ontem!

Entretanto, pelas 12:37 já vou nos 35.6ºC, mas o vento parece estar prestes a rodar (vento quase nulo).


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jul 2010 às 13:32)

No observatório de Gualtar a temperara já anda quase nos 43ºC 
Neste momento não tenho os dados da minha estação, mas aparentemente
está mais calor do que ontem a esta hora. Acredito que muitos recordes serão batidos hoje no Litoral Norte


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2010 às 13:38)

Min: 27,1ºC

actualmente 38,8ºC, e a subir em flecha. Os 40ºC serão alcançados sem dúvida.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui já bati a máxima de ontem com *36.6 ºc.*

Neste momento 36.5 ºc e vento de ESE com 2 Km/h...onde vamos parar ?está um bafo na rua que não se pode!! 

Humidade:20 %

segundo o wunderground o aeroporto já marca 38 graus!! na actualização das 13:30 h...

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## jpmartins (27 Jul 2010 às 14:19)

Boa tarde 

Depois de uma min. incrível por estas bandas 22.6ºC, uma max. histórica até ao momento de 38.7ºC, o maior registo desde que tenho estação. Ainda sobe 38.8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jul 2010 às 15:11)

*40.1*°C às 15:02	na estação Braga-Oeste


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jul 2010 às 15:21)

Hoje tempo em tudo idêntico ao de ontem...contudo o vento rodou de este para NW logo ao início da tarde o que não permitiu que a temperatura fosse além dos 35,7ºC...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 35,2ºC
Pressão: 1013,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 29%
Vento: fraco de NW, rajadas de 3,2km/h, enquanto se mantiver fraco a temperatura manter-se-à por estes valores...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

Temp atingiu 40,1ºC, por agora 39,4ºC.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

Por Rio Tinto, 38,6º, praticamente sem vento.


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

Temperaturas às 14h:

Anadia-41,2
Braga-38,1
Arouca-37,1
Pedras Rubras-35,1
Cabeceiras de Basto-38
Ponte de lima-38,4
Monção(valinha)-39,4
VNCerveira-37
Cabril-35,2
Viana do Castelo(Chafé)-32,7
Aveiro-33,3


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 17:15)

Impressionantes *40,2ºC* em Monção às 16h!


----------



## jpmartins (27 Jul 2010 às 18:40)

Por aqui a max. chegou aos 39.7°C, estou muito perto de Anadia que pela informação que o Rcjla colocou, chegou aos 41.2°C. Há fogos para onde quer que olhe, que cenario devastador.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2010 às 18:54)

Boas, 

por aqui a máxima ainda subiu uma décima ficando nos *36.7 ºc* ( 14:11 h)

*Neste momento*

Temp: 32.4 ºc 

Vento NNW: 12Km/h

Pressão: 1011.6 hpa

Humidade: 26 %

Muito fumo no ar...


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

Boas,

hoje registei uma máxima de *40.4ºC* menos três décimas do que ontem.

Neste momento sigo com *26.6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

Boas, 

por aqui como seria de esperar um início de noite muito quente!

A temperatura já esteve nos 28.7ºc ,mas o vento rodou para leste e começou a subir, estando nos 29.3ºc actuais..

Vento ENE 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.6 hpa

Humidade:32 %


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jul 2010 às 00:32)

Espero por aqui uma noite bastante abafada, especialmente visto que o interior das casas acumularam todo o calor ao longo destes dias...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 26,6ºC
Pressão: 1014,2hPa
Humidade relativa: 48% 
Vento: nulo


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2010 às 08:21)

Com o fim da lestada, a temperatura começou a descer. Registo 23,2º, com vento fraco, aparentemente de sul, céu limpo, apenas afectado pelo fumo dos incêndios.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2010 às 09:03)

Bons dias, 

hoje o Leste é quase inexistente,portanto a brisa marítima deverá chegar antes do meio dia para refrescar o ambiente...( espero eu)

*Dados actuais *

temp: 26.6 ºc ( mínima *23.1ºc* )

Vento ESE 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1014.9 hpa

Humidade: 49 %

Muito fumo no ar proveniente dos incêndios, céu com tonalidades acastanhadas...


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2010 às 09:30)

Enquanto a brisa marítima não chega, e com um vento tão fraco e de Leste, a temperatura sobe em flecha, já *28.9 ºc* neste momento..

oxalá mude rápidamente para Oeste ou SW...


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2010 às 10:47)

Isto está um ambiente horrível e doentio com todo este fumo que invade as casas e que até faz neblina, um cheiro insuportável... 

temp actual: 28.0 ºc 

Vento SSE: 8Km/h


----------



## frederico (28 Jul 2010 às 11:37)

Snifa disse:


> Isto está um ambiente horrível e doentio com todo este fumo que invade as casas e que até faz neblina, um cheiro insuportável...
> 
> temp actual: 28.0 ºc
> 
> Vento SSE: 8Km/h



Confirmo. Aqui a norte da FEUP o céu está branco, o ambiente muito abafado, tresanda a fumo e dentro da minha casa o termómetro marca uns singelos 27ºC, com as janelas abertas e as pressianas em baixo para não entrar luz.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2010 às 12:03)

É sem dúvida o pior dia no que se refere a fumo. Parece um fumeiro, felizmente o calor abrandou, mas custa a suportar...


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2010 às 13:30)

Min: 26,0ºC

actualmente 33,4ºC, bastante mais fresco que à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2010 às 14:09)

Por Rio Tinto "apenas" 32,7º, menos 5º do que ontem sensivelmente à mesma hora.

  Vento muito fraco, o fumo a diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2010 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

O dia de hoje apresenta-se envolto em neblina, quente, muito abafado - *desagradável!* O fumo é presença bem notória. O vento é geralmente fraco.

Ontem, 27\07, o dia apresentou-se inicialmente com céu limpo, aqui e ali com a presença de fumo de poucos incêndios. No entanto ao longo do dia o céu foi ficando acinzentado com a presença de fumo dos IMENSOS fogos e fogachos da zona.

*27\07*

*Tmín: 18,0ºC
Tmáx: **35,0ºC* *(máxima do ano)*

*28/07*

*Tmín: 17,0ºC
Tmáx: 34,5ºC (até ao momento...)

Tactual: 31,9ºC
Hr: 34%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

Parece-me que a máxima de hoje ficará pelo valor obtido ainda pelas 12h


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 16:09)

Pelas 15h, o meu carro marcava *40ºC* e com toda a certeza que este valor foi atingido. Esta tarde é um verdadeiro inferno. Realço a pouca visibilidade devido ao fumo de diversos incêndios, ao que o de Sobradelo da Goma contribuiu em muito (estando já completamente dominado após 48horas)


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2010 às 17:23)

Continuação de bom "caloraço"

O panorama vai-se aliviando com a diminuição da neblina\névoa, provocados pelo fumo dos incêndios.
O vento tem sido fraco, esporadicamente moderado.

*Tactual: 31,6ºC
Hr: 31%*


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 17:37)

*40.4°C * pela Póvoa de Lanhoso. Tarde infernal.


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Jul 2010 às 17:53)

Hoje a manhã começou muito mais fresca...a mínima aqui foi de 23,4ºC, mas o pouco vento de leste trouxe o fumo para o litoral e durante quase toda a manhã sentiu-se o ambiente algo "irrespirável"...
A máxima também distante dos dias anteriores, e o céu mostrou algum do seu azul agora à tarde...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 32,1ºC
Pressão: 1015,0hPa
Humidade relativa: 35%
Vento:nulo


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 18:48)

*36.1°C* neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2010 às 23:27)

Boas noites!

Finalmente uma noite com uma temperatura mais fresca e tolerável! 

*Neste momento*

Temp: 22.9 ºc ( máxima *33.1 ºc* às 16:20 h)

Vento SSE 9Km/h

Humidade: 63 %

Pressão: 1015.4 hpa

Mesmo junto ao mar na foz a temperatura anda pelos 20.0ºc/20.5ºc

Vamos ver se amanhã a temperatura desce mais um pouco!


----------



## Veterano (29 Jul 2010 às 07:58)

Bom dia. Hoje já se notava o orvalho nos carros, no litoral.

   Registo 22,4º, vento muito fraco.

   Parece que o vento leste desapareceu neste episódio.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Manhã de névoa mas com sensação de humidade no ar (ao contrário dos outros dias). A noite foi mais fresca.
Pelas imagens de satélite foi possível visualizar os extensos bancos de nevoeiro um pouco por toda a Galiza, bem como na nossa costa centro. Virão para cá nos próximos dias?

*Tmín: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 26,5ºC
Hr: 56%
Pressão: 1014 mb*

P.S.: as previsões do IM apontam para isso mesmo - neblinas ou nevoeiros matinais nos próximos dias; neste momento já estão em dissipação aqueles que referi.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

ontem: max 35,6ºC

hoje: min 23,6ºC, max de 34,7ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Boa tarde.

Mantém-se o panorama de céu limpo com névoa permanente, mas sem a presença do fumo característico dos dias anteriores - ainda algum fumo mas apenas isso...
Vento fraco.

*Tmáx: 32,5ºC

Tactual: 31,6ºC
Hr: 33%
Pressão: 1011 mb*


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2010 às 19:53)

Nota-se ainda a presença de fumo, bem visível na imagem de satélite...as razões naturais "são fogo".

Dizer que os incêndios são por causas naturais é triste. Não temos trovoadas secas para causarem incêndios...por isso o resto deve vir de onde? das garrafas que existem nas nossas matas? Por combustão espontânea?
Gostaria de pensar que tudo se deve apenas a causas naturais...mas penso que a esmagadora maioria deles acontecem devido a actos criminosos ou incúria das gentes.
O mais triste é que *a maioria* (não propriamente os maiores) dos incêndios ocorre sempre nesta faixa litoral norte. A densidade populacional não explica tudo. Mas a questão cultural já dá uma luz sobre o assunto.

*Tactual: 28,8ºC
Hr: 41%*


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia quente com céu limpo,  algum fumo da parte da manhã e nova descida da temperatura máxima.

*Dados actuais:*

temp: 20.5 ºc ( mínima *19.4 ºc* ) ( máxima *31.1 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.0 hpa

Humidade:75 %

Noite mais fresca , agradável para passear , boa para arejar as casas...


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jul 2010 às 00:15)

Boa noite a todos,

Hoje não tive muito tempo para a meteorologia, passei 14h a trabalhar no hospital...Mas notei de manhã cedo que a temperatura estava muito mais baixa e principalmente notava-se a humidade característica do litoral...
Agora caiu uma noite bem fresca...louvada seja...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 21,1ºC
Pressão: 1012,7hPa
Humidade relativa: 73%
Vento: Nulo de NW


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia. Tudo muito calmo, vento fraco, alguma humidade e 21,8º.


----------



## DMartins (30 Jul 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.
Seguimos no forno...
*36.3º* neste momento. Vento fraco.
Fumo de incêndio é com fartura...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

Boa tarde

Dia de sol e pouco fumo
Vento geralmente fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.

*Tmín: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 32,5ºC

Tactual: 31,6ºC 
Hr: 37%
Pressão: 1010 mb* (baixinha a pressão...)


----------



## PauloSR (30 Jul 2010 às 18:17)

Sigo com *35.8°C*, e chuva de cinzas neste momento (proveniente de um incendio em Braga). Do castelo de Lanhoso, avista-se um grande incendio na zona de Fafe.


----------



## DMartins (30 Jul 2010 às 21:28)

Boas.
Sigo ainda com *28.8º*, céu limpo, apenas coberto pelo fumo , mas um pouco longe.
Vento fraco/nulo.
Ontem ao passar na Póvoa, como disse aí o amigo ThaZouk, vários focos de incêndio eram bem visíveis.
Felizmente tudo mais calmo agora.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Actualmente a Temp Ext é de: 25.4ºC (H.R: 58%) Pressure: 1009hPa


----------



## 1337 (31 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

pelas 21 ainda 31 graus por aqui
mas que abafado que esta hoje


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2010 às 03:30)

Chegado a casa posso dizer-vos que senti algum frio junto à praia na foz...

*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 19,6ºC
Pressão: 1011,3hPa
Humidade relativa: 85%
Vento: O km/h NW

Esta humidade seja bem-vinda...e esta temperatura mais "razoável" é em muito devida à humidade que entrou terra dentro e nos veio arrefecer em bom tempo...


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2010 às 06:24)

Bom dia. Manhã com nevoeiro, trazido pelo vento fraco de sudoeste. Por agora 20,2º e HR elevada, nos 91%.

  Ontem esteve um belo dia de praia (mas não para mim...), quase sem vento.


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2010 às 12:19)

Bons dias, 

dias mais fresco com alguma nebulosidade baixa vinda de SW.

*Dados actuais*

temp: 22.5 ºc ( mínima *17.9ºc* )

Vento WSW:15Km/h

Humidade: 80%

Pressão:1012.6 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 01/07/2010 : *2.29 mm*


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2010 às 12:31)

Veterano disse:


> Ontem esteve um belo dia de praia (mas não para mim...), quase sem vento.



A minha mãe também referiu que, ontem, estava um bom dia de praia praticamente sem vento nenhum.



Snifa disse:


> Precipitação acumulada desde 01/07/2010 : *2.29 mm*



Por Canidelo, a precipitação acumulada deste mês é de apenas: 4 mm ( - 6 mm que 2009).
De referir a _barbaridade_ de precipitação acumulada desde o 01/10/2009 (Inicio do ano Hidrológico) com 1372mm


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

Boa tarde. O dia hoje iniciou-se com nebulosidade alta, apenas por volta das 15h é que o sol começou a abrir por aqui...temperatura bem agradável por sinal... 


*Dados actuais*

Temperatura: 24,9ºC
Pressão: 1013,5hPa
Humidade relativa: 66%
Vento: Vento fraco de este


----------

